# Your Current Favorite Song!



## Talierin

I know we have a bazillion music threads, but this one's a little different! Just list your current favorite song, you know, the song that you listen to every day just cause it touches something inside you. And then if it changes, list the new one!

Mine is: Those Words are not Enough by Relient k


----------



## Aerin

Hmmm, mine would be Fun, Fun, Fun - by the Beach Boys.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Top 5:
Radiohead: No Surprises
Pearl Jam- Corduroy
The Who- Love Reign O'er Me
Rolling Stones- Ruby Tuesday
Bob Dylan- It's Allright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)


----------



## Aulë

Rage Against The Machine: Take The Power Back


----------



## Celebthôl

I'll be missing you ~Puff Daddy~

Last Resort ~Papa Roach~


----------



## Ice Man

The Chemical Brothers from the soundtrack of Replacement KIllers.


----------



## Kementari

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm gonna leave you, or
George Harrison - My Sweet Lord, or
Pink Floyd - Wish you were here


----------



## Gandalf White

Without Me ~ EMIN3M

Superman ~ EMIN3M

Revenge of the Nerds ~ KJ-52

Satellite ~ P.O.D.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Stariway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

Dead to the World - Nightwish

The Wall (the entire cd is just one big song) - Pink Flloyd

All along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Uminya

For several days it has been:

_Alter Mann_ and _Stripped_ by Rammstein


----------



## menchu

They must be...
'Segundo premio' (second prize) & 'Pesadilla en el parque de atracciones' (nightmare at the amusement park) both by Los Planetas.
Also 'Feelin' down' by Sidonie...


----------



## ms Greenleaf

My favorite is Pearl Jam's ....I sm mine...part of its in my sig


----------



## Frodorocks

No One Knows by The Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## MacAddict

Right now i'd have to be: Who Can Be Against Me by OC Supertones.



~MacAddict


----------



## LegolasLuver

Top 5
5-Good Stuff -Kenny Chesney
4- Goodbye On A Bad Day-Shannon Lawson
3- My Town-Montgomery Gentry
2-These Days-Rascal Flatts
1-S8ter Boi-Avril Lavinge


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Do you mean the "WE will ROCK YOU" queens Frodorocks... as in the song that is played before every game....song,,,,


----------



## Thorondor

Swing, Swing by The All-American Rejects
The Shooting Star that Destoyed Us by A Static Lullaby
Blue and Yellow by The Used


----------



## Deleted member 3778

ahh...hm..mine probably would be the whole LotR soundtrack..or elvenpath by Nightwish...


----------



## Kailita

I'd have to say right now it's Everything by Lifehouse...wow. That's a killer song. But I have so MANY favorites that it's hard to pick one!

Swing Swing is a great song too!


----------



## Frodorocks

Nope, there's actually a band called The Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## lossenandunewen

hmmm *Thinks hard*

Safety Dance by men without hats
1-4 by Tripping Daisy
and last but not least

RELAX by frankie goes to hollywood  

i'm an 80's cheese freak


----------



## LegolasLuver

i know i already posted with my top 5 but i forgot one
Picture- Chearyl Crow (spelling??) and Kid Rock


----------



## ms Greenleaf

I love the LOTR soundtrack and I love most rock... that leaves folk and Jazz music. I HATE POP though,


----------



## Ecthelion

Mine are Fall Together by Weezer and Hoedown on the Greatest Hits of Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

My favs right now are "My Immortal" and "Bring Me To Life" by Evanesence, "Bleed For Me" by Saliva, and "Won't Back Down" by Fuel. Yeah, I have the Daredevil soundtrack.


----------



## TheFool

Something I just got hold of is 'God Moving Over The Face Of The Waters' which plays over the end credits of the film 'Heat'; Paradoxically: OK so I'm an atheist and I don't like Moby   , but I love that piece of music!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *ahh...hm..mine probably would be the whole LotR soundtrack..or elvenpath by Nightwish... *



Hearing, music from the deepest forest.
Songs as the seduction of sirens,
the elf folk is calling me.

Tapio bearking, ruler of the forest
Mielikki bluecloak, healer of the ill and sad.
Open the gate and let me follow the uncarven path.

The way to the lands, where as a hero I stand,
the path where beauty met the beast
Elvenpath
It's the honesty of these words, 
ruled by magic and mighty swords 
that makes my soul long for the past 
Elvenpath.

The moonwitch, took me on a ride on her broomstick
introduced me to her old friend home gnome,
told me to keep the Sauna warm for him

At the boat I met the rest folk of my fantasies
Snowman, Willow, snowhite and the seven dwarfs
Bilbo, trolls and the pixies the path goes for ever on.

The way to these lands, where as a hero I stand, 
the path where beauty met the beast
Elvenpath
It's the honesty of these words, 
ruled by magic and mighty swords,
that makes my soul long for the past 
Elvenpath.

Spoken: Long ago, in the early years of the second age, great elven smiths forged the rings of power.
Then the dark lord learned the craft of ringmaking and forged the master ring.

The way to the lands where as a hero I stand
the path where beauty met the beast 
Elvenpath
It's the honesty of these words 
ruled by magic and mighty swords 
that makes my soul long for the past 
Elvenpath.


I'm not strange, no sir.


----------



## Aragorn21

My favorite songs are probably ... Alive, and Satelite, by P.O.D.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Echtelion- I thought I was the only person who knew of the greatness of "Fall Together". All of my friends who bought Maladroit dissed the song. You're officially the cool person of the week


----------



## menchu

Hmm.. should follow lossenandunewen's example  

Mine right now is "Dale a la guitarra" by Pereza


----------



## Ecthelion

YEAH! I'm the cool person of the week. Most of my friends hate that weezer song too, but its without a doubt the best one.


----------



## Goldberry344

i am in love with the Chicago soundtrack right now, and RENT. ok, im a musical nerd.


----------



## legoman

Ok I'm gonna have to go for perhaps Shoelaces by sacktrick, or can I play with madness by Iron Maiden, or perhaps Question by the moody blues.

that question is too hard!


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Hey does anyone know the title of the new MIck Jagger song that goes like this

darkness darkness be my pillow. Take my hand and let me sleep in the coolness of your shadow i hope i ...?:


----------



## balrog

my fave right now is Sasha and Junkie XL- Beauty never Fades


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *ahh...hm..mine probably would be the whole LotR soundtrack..or elvenpath by Nightwish... *


A great song that, Elvenpath, and it has sound bytes from the LOTR cartoon as well  

My favourite track just now would be hard to pick. I've got so much good music both on my computer and in my CD collection, but I think I at the moment I would have to choose

Iced Earth - Ghost Of Freedom


----------



## Kementari

The last time i posted here was about a week ago, my new fav song is: Teenage Wasteland - the Who


----------



## FoolOfATook

You mean that your favorite song in Baba O'Riley, by the Who, right?


----------



## Ponte

The Old Main Drag by The Pogues.


----------



## Talierin

Countin' Down the Days - PAX217


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Ponte _
> *The Old Main Drag by The Pogues. *


If you like The Pogues maybe you will like Cruachan. Shane MacGowan did producing and and some vocals on their newest album, Folk-Lore.

I would recommend downloading the track, _Ride On_ to everyone, it's a masterpiece, and I am not exaggerating. There's a sample on www.cruachan.cjb.net


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

Balled of the fallen angels, or Swiss army romance by Dashboard confessional


----------



## Arvedui

Today it is Chris Rea - 'Tell Me There's A Heaven'


----------



## Phenix

my curent fav song is: 

Mike oldfield-moonligh shadow

yes i know it's a really old song and all that but It's still really good


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by Phenix _
> *moonligh shadow*


hehe it has a great guitar solo


----------



## ms Greenleaf

My new fav song is 

Why o why is everyon IGNORING MS GREENLEAFS QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *Why o why is everyon IGNORING MS GREENLEAFS QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 Is that a good song? Who's it by?


----------



## TheFool

It's a great one, - full of angst and despair, eventually rising to a heart-rending plea for help.....

J/K 

I'll look for your question  

And what's my favourite song atm? That would be Any Day Now by elbow.... at least until I get a 'proper' job .....


----------



## TheFool

_*Darkness, Darkness* 
(Jesse Colin Young, 1968)

Darkness, darkness, be my pillow,
Take my hand, and let me sleep._


There ya go; I was right, it _is_ full of despair


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Really you sure that it was not by Mick jagger of the Rolling Stones...


----------



## legoman

the best darkness song is by Be bop deluxe:

'Darkness, you are my priestess, 
darkness you are my pride,
My knight in shining armour the summer of every tide,
that swept the beaches clean of starfish a deathwish to my kind.'

What beautiful opening lyrics!


----------



## Túrin Turambar

Nirvana - "Drain you" (that song totally rocks like nothing else)


----------



## Bethelarien

This might sound stupid, but "Come What May" from the Moulin Rouge soundtrack, by Ewan McGregor (hottie) and Nicole Kidman.


----------



## MacAddict

Current fave is Now: Won't Walk Away by Sanctus Real




~MacAddict


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Bethelarien _
> *This might sound stupid, but "Come What May" from the Moulin Rouge soundtrack, by Ewan McGregor (hottie) and Nicole Kidman. *



Oh yes...that is the most beautiful song. Ewan McGregor has such a WONDERFUL voice! Nicole isn't too bad either...but I think he's the one who really steals the show. I love that movie.


----------



## Frodorocks

I don't know Turin, I kind of like Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana better. Although I've always thought that was a funny name for a song. Btw, Welcome to The Tolkien Forum!


----------



## Wolfshead

You're right, Rockie, Smells Like Teen Spirit is definitely the best Nirvana song


----------



## j0n4th4n

True Faith by New Order
also Songbird by Oasis is really nice


----------



## Shiprah

My favorite song is by Telepopmusik and it is called Breathe.


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *You're right, Rockie, Smells Like Teen Spirit is definitely the best Nirvana song *



Well its gotta be that or Lithium. Though I'm not a huge Nirvana fan anyway.


----------



## Frodorocks

Yay! I'm right!
 Woo-Hoo!


----------



## FoolOfATook

Most of my favorite Nirvana songs are more obscure- "Marigolds", "Son of a Gun", "Been A Son", "Serve the Servants", "I Hate Myself and I Want To Die" (Yes, that's a real Nirvana song) songs like that. "Marigolds" is interesting, because it is, I believe, the only Nirvana track where Dave Grohl does lead vocals.

Anyway, right now, I'm listening to the last Ben Folds Five album, and both "Don't Change Your Plans" and "Mess" have taken their places among my absolute favorite songs for the moment.


----------



## Elbereth

My favorite song at the momment is "By Your Side" by Sade. 

Bear in mind that my favorite song changes by the day...but for tonight...that is it.


----------



## Samweis

I always like to hear: AMERICAN PIE (the Madonna version)


----------



## legoman

*shoots Samwies with a long bow*

what?


----------



## lossenandunewen

i hate myself and want to die is an amazing song. I love that one, twas on a beavis and butthead soundtrack cassette.. yay. 
But still.. my favorite song would have to be safety dance.


----------



## Zale

Hmm. I'll have to have 2:

Faster - Manic Street Preachers

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## FoolOfATook

Wow- someone else who has the Beavis and Butthead Experience album. Most of my friends seem to think I made it up, even after I showed them my copy. Anyway, in honour of this thread, I've gone back and listened to Incesticide, and now I'm listening to In Utero, for the first time in a while, and I need to add that "Scentless Apprentice" rules much of the free world.


----------



## Thorondor

Trust Company~ The Fear

Standing here
I’m cold inside my fear
And I can't feel my soul
Take me in
I’m yours again for awhile
Just like the last time

Lead me from the fear
And I won't leave you here
There's a way out, there's a way out
It’s the way from here to leave
Lead me from the fear
And I won't leave you here
There's a way out, there's a way out
There's a way from here to leave

I feel weak
And I’m slowly losing touch
Of what is left in me
Take me in
I’m yours again for awhile
Just like the first time

Saves the Day~ This is not an Exit

To breathe in the air will be the only thing that you have and your love will be warm nights with pockets of moonlight spotlighting you as you drift, the actor in this play. You walk across the stage, take a bow, hear the applause, and as the curtain falls, just know you did it all the best that you knew how and you can hear them cheering now. So let a smile out and show your teeth cause you know you lived it well.


----------



## FoolOfATook

The Cure's "Lovesong" has retaken a position among my favorite songs, for those keeping score...


----------



## Rhiannon

As of this moment;

Send in the Clowns from A Little Night Music
Some Day I'll Fly away - I don't know who sang it originally, but it's on the Moulin Rouge soundtrack

And my theme song remains Make Your Own Kind of Music by The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> I need to add that "Scentless Apprentice" rules much of the free world.



That is a great song! also serve the servants is an excellent song but my favourite at the moment is probably Rancid - Ruby Soho


----------



## spirit

anyone like good charlotte?

Always see it on TV 
or read it in magizines 
Celebrities that want sympathy 
All they do is **** and moan 
inside the Rolling Stone 
Talkin about how hard life can be 

I'd like to see them spend a week 
livin life out on the street 
I don't think they would survive 
If they could spend a day or two 
walking in someone else's shoes 
I think they'd stumble and they'd fall, they would fall (fall) 

Lifestyles of the rich and the famous 
They're always complainin, always complainin 
If money is such a problem 
Well they got mansions, think we should rob them 

Did you know if you were famous you could kill your wife? 
And there's no such thing as twenty-five-to-life 
As long as you got the cash to pay for Cochren 
Did you know if you were caught and you were smoking crack 
McDonalds would'nt even wanna take you back? 
You could always just run for mayor of D.C. 

I'd like to see them spend a week 
livin life out on the street 
I don't think they would survive 
If they could spend a day or two 
walking in someone else's shoes 
I think they'd stumble and they'd fall, they would fall 

Lifestyles of the rich and the famous 
They're always complainin, always complainin 
If money is such a problem 
Well they got mansions, think we should rob them (rob them, rob them) 

(they would fall, they would fall) 

Lifestyles of the rich and the famous 
They're always complainin, always complainin 
If money is such a problem 
You got so many problems, think I could solve them 

Lifestyles of the rich and the famous 
We'll take your clothes, cash, cars, and homes 
Just stop complainin 

Lifestyles of the rich and famous 
Lifestyles of the rich and famous 
Lifestyles of the rich and famous 
Lifestyles of the rich and famous

YAYYY


----------



## menchu

Yay Good Charlotte!! I shall see what they are like now they apear on TV quite a lot. The contradiction of promotions.
Yay Good Charlotte!!


----------



## Aerin

Hm, at the moment, I think Avril Lavigne's _Tomorrow_ is my favourite. It's a good song, and the message kinda applies to me.


----------



## spirit

I HAVE HER ALBUM. I LIKE THE TRACK 9 CAUSE IT APPLIES A MSG TO ME. 
NOT MY FAVE THO


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *anyone like good charlotte?
> *


no they sound like westlife


----------



## spirit

no they dont sound like westlife. they r better than the gaylife ppl!!!!!!!! and i actually like the lyrics to their songs!!!


----------



## Theoden_king

I dont like the fact that they think they are punk when they are clearly not


----------



## spirit

i said i like their song and not the ppl. they are a lil punk but not alot!!


----------



## Theoden_king

Kind of pop-punk, the music isn't punk either though


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm gonna change my current favourite song. I shall now go for this one

My Dying Bride - For My Fallen Angel

My Dying Bride are quite a good doom metal band, and that song is amazing. Brilliant violin playing in it, it's really emotional, you could just close your eyes, sit back and listen to it for ages. Stunning.


----------



## FREEDOM!

One of my favorite songs right now is "There She Go's" by SixPence none the Richer.


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *no they sound like westlife *



Wahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! *chokes on the sound of her own laughter*

Darn, turning into 'Yo sólo quiero' by Pereza at the mo... grr...
Yay La Naranja China!!!

_Vive la petite mort
la vida is too short
Vive la petite mort
y el momento..._


----------



## legolasismine

Twilight-Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Deleted member 3778

I changed my mind..ALL the Nightwish songs are great
(so is dying bride btw...)


----------



## spirit

Nightwish
never heard of them!! they are...?


----------



## Theoden_king

Yeah I changed my mind I'm all for Nirvana Plateau (off unplugged in New York) though it's not their song



> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *Hm, at the moment, I think Avril Lavigne's Tomorrow is my favourite. *



Don't get me started on _her_!


----------



## spirit

i dont like her. i like a couple of songs only


----------



## Theoden_king

I didn't mean any offence, just I can't stand her, sorry if you took it as a statement against you or anyone else, it's just I don't like her


----------



## spirit

phhh...yea rite.
i am only kiddin. isn't everyone ment to have their own veiw?
so that is alrite, i suppose


----------



## Deleted member 3778

Nightwish is a finnish a melodic-metal band (the best in my opinion, although they differ alot from most bands, which is one of the things I like most about them..
go to www.nightwish.com if you want to know more...


----------



## spirit

has anyone got the LotR soundtrack?
antone really like it?


----------



## Deleted member 3778

which one? The Fellowship or Two Towers? 

I bought both long ago...the music is the best and pretty much only good part of the whole movie I think...

too bad they didn't include the Wood-elves' song (Extended Version DVD) in any of them 

grrr, can't Peter Jackson do anything right??


----------



## spirit

mt cousin has the ST to the first one and i have the ST to the second one. i like the gollum song. what is ur fave song?


----------



## Deleted member 3778

The whole masterpiece is great..Gollum's Song is really sad, I like that one alot=)...Evenstar is beautiful too, Foundation of Stone is amazing...Howard Shore is a genius


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *Nightwish is a finnish a melodic-metal band (the best in my opinion, although they differ alot from most bands, which is one of the things I like most about them..
> go to www.nightwish.com if you want to know more... *


 Woo! Another metal fan 

I'd say either Elvenpath or The Riddler were my favourite Nightwish songs, but I usually listen to heavier stuff.

Have you heard of Finntroll? Finnish trollmetal, pretty good. I first got round to listening to them on Sunday, then I later discovered their lead guitarist died that very same day. Which is quite unfortunate, really. Anyway, Jaktens Tid by Finntroll is good, and it's all in Finnish...

Oh, and what are your other favourite bands, Ithilin?


----------



## Lomelinde

*my fav song...(at the moment)*

bring me to life (evanescence)

how can you see into my eyes like open doors
leading you down into my core
where i've become so numb without a soul my spirit sleeping somewhere cold 
until you find it there and lead it back home wake me up inside
wake me up inside
call my name and save me from the dark
bid my blood to run
before i come undone
save me from the nothing i've become

now that i know what i'm without
you can't just leave me
breathe into me and make me real
bring me to life

wake me up inside
wake me up inside
call my name and save me from the dark
bid my blood to run
before i come undone
save me from the nothing i've become
bring me to life

frozen inside without your touch without your love darling only you are the life among the dead

all this time i can't believe i couldn't see
kept in the dark but you were there in front of me
i've been sleeping a thousand years it seems
got to open my eyes to everything
without a thought without a voice without a soul
don't let me die here
there must be something more
bring me to life


it should be noted that I loved this song BEFORE it was released as a single and before anyone knew who the band was *is a stickler for not liking popular bands*

-Lomie


----------



## spirit

never heard that song. maybe because i live in the Uk


----------



## Annushka

At this moment my favourite songs are: Sing to the moment - Eminem and Pink Floyd`s High hopes. The lyrics are so beautiful and sad!


----------



## spirit

i dont know who Pink Floyd is but i like Eminem !!!


----------



## Annushka

How can you don`t know who Pink Floyd are!!! They are the greatest rock band ever. Without them the rock music now won`t be the same.


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *How can you don`t know who Pink Floyd are!!! They are the greatest rock band ever. Without them the rock music now won`t be the same. *



rock...yea...nopeeeeeee


----------



## Annushka

They are British too. You don`t like rock music? What do you like then. Besides Eminem.


----------



## spirit

**edited** misic. i like linken park (in the end), i like a lil of good charlotte (lifestyles of the rich and famous). i like J_Lo (couple of her songs). trust me...i have a weird taste for music. eminem is ma fave at the moment.



**I've warned you twice about the swearing, now stop it. You've been given two points for it this time. - Tal**


----------



## Annushka

You really have a weird taste in music. JLO and Linkin Park at the time. I think it`s difficult to imagine a combination more unusual than that.


----------



## spirit

told u. i like a lil of everything. 

its is called variety (yaa rite. more like freekness)
lol. surely i am not the only one here!!!


----------



## Annushka

You mean people with a large list of favourite music? I can say that about myself too. But it`s always been a mystery to me, though it`s natural. Especially, at different times of life.


----------



## spirit

yea. and guess what that means i am not the only freak around here jus kiddin. to me that is natural. nothin weird. but to others it is!!!
 dunno why


----------



## Lomelinde

*speaking of freaks...*

yeah my taste in music is insane too...I like Eminem, Dixie Chicks, Maroon 5, Good Charlotte, Evanescence, Avril Lavigne...it's pretty weird tho because I always like bands right before they get really famous...I can't figure out why that is...


----------



## Deleted member 3778

hhmm..that's sad 
_Stargazers_ is one of my favorite, _Elvenpath and 
Wishmaster_ 
THEY'RE ALL GREAT

nope, sorry haven't heard of Finntroll before, but sounds interesting...


You guys think you all are freaks? only a year ago I was listening to Shakira and *the absolute worst* britney spears!!!


(so did you, Tuilin )

*hides in shame* oh god...


----------



## Rhiannon

Ha, _I_ consider myself a bigger freak than all of you- I listen to _bagpipes_. And 80s rock. And Broadway.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *At this moment my favourite songs are: Sing to the moment - Eminem and Pink Floyd`s High hopes. The lyrics are so beautiful and sad! *


 The original song from that Eminem one is superb. Aerosmith - Dream On. One of my favourite songs, it's in the chorus, well worth listening to.

I'm not a big Pink Floyd fan, then again, I've never listened to much of them. However, I've got a mate who listens to them ocassionally, maybe I'll borrow some of his. Or not, maybe I'll just stick to my obscure metal


----------



## JediHobbit

I like lots of different music.

I've been listening to Foo Fighters a lot lately, and I hope to get their new cd for my bday.

Can't go wrong with proven classics like The Beatles, Queen, and U2.

But right now my favorite band is Lucky Boys Confusion. They're primarily a Chicago area band with a hip hop, punk, and slightly reggae sound. They're currently working on their third major album. They had a smaller one before their first "big" one, though I haven't been able to find a copy of it. The two albums I do have are excellent though.


----------



## Lossengondiel

The Hell Song, Still Waiting, No Brains, and Thanks for Nothing---Sum41

Down with the Sickness and Remember---Disturbed

Poem---Taproot

Somewhere I belong, With You, Crawling, Forgotten, and Pushes Me Away---Linkin Park


----------



## spirit

i like some of sum 41 songs too. some of the videos are funny


----------



## Theoden_king

the old sum 41 stuff sucked, the new stuff is only mariginally better. NOFX, now there is a quality band,I recommend everyone to buy an album now!


----------



## spirit

lol.
will do but now i have gotta go.
chat to you later.
spirit!!


----------



## Annushka

Originally posted by CraigSmith - *The original song from that Eminem one is superb. Aerosmith - Dream On. One of my favourite songs, it's in the chorus, well worth listening to.* 

I knew that it`s a cover song and couldn`t remember the original.
Now I know. Thanks a lot. I liked Aerosmith since I was 13.


----------



## Lomelinde

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *Thanks a lot. I liked Aerosmith since I was 13. *



so how old are you now??


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *hhmm..that's sad You guys think you all are freaks? only a year ago I was listening to Shakira and *the absolute worst* britney spears!!!*


Shakira has always been a creative artist... till she decided to follow the trends of bleaching your hair, look like another sheep and add some of those mainstream touches to her themes.

Yay punk!!!


----------



## The_Swordmaster

Led Zepplin - Stairway to heaven

Black Sabbath - Iron Man

Lynard Skinard - Freebird

Jimi Hendix - Vodoo Child

And just about every Beatles song.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *You guys think you all are freaks? only a year ago I was listening to Shakira and *the absolute worst* britney spears!!!*


 So was I. Well, not a year ago, but a couple of years ago I was into dance music and loads of pop. I even have 2 Britney Spears singles  Although I did stop listening to pop before Shakira emerged in the UK.

However, Bon Jovi were my favourite band from 9 to 15, so I wasn't too far gone  And I've always listened to a bit of traditional (Scottish) music, like Wolfstone, so now I love Celtic Metal, it's great  

Currently listening to Sons Of The Morrigan by Primordial. Good Celtic Black Metal  



> The_Swordmaster:
> Led Zepplin - Stairway to heaven
> Black Sabbath - Iron Man
> Jimi Hendix - Vodoo Child


 Hey, nice tastes  Iron Man is simply superb, along with Paranoid, and a load of other Sabbath tracks!


----------



## spirit

13 and a day. lol
only jokin.
i dont think i have liked anyone for more than one year.
dunno why


----------



## Aglarthalion

At the moment, my favourite songs are:

"Achilles Last Stand" by Led Zeppelin
"No Quarter" by Led Zeppelin
"Penny Lane" by The Beatles


----------



## Annushka

Yah, tastes are changing really fast. I liked Shakira better before. Now she`s playing by other`s rules. Though, she surely has her own face. 

*so how old are you now??* 

I`m 21. Getting old.


----------



## Frodorocks

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *So was I. Well, not a year ago, but a couple of years ago I was into dance music and loads of pop. I even have 2 Britney Spears singles  Although I did stop listening to pop before Shakira emerged in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Cow! I never would have guessed that!
> 
> *Runs away, giggling like crazy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## e.Blackstar

I don't exactly have favorites, but I like ANYTHING by P.O.D. (esp. Anything Right, Alive, Boom, and YotN -->yay  ) and Switchfoot(Amy's song, only hope and Let that be enough) Reliant K (Sadie hawkins dance, May the Horse be with you)


----------



## Novuriel

Superman (It's not Easy) by Five for Fighting.
I know it's old, but everytime I hear it I just want to hear it again and again. And again and again. Or if I'm sad I want to cry.
Let's see... "Sing for moment" - Eminem has been one of those "Turn up the radio!" songs. So has "Don't know why" by Norah Jones even though every time I go into a CD shop her album is playing and it's beginning to get on my nerves. Oh, "The Anthem" by Good Charlotte is another fav right now.


----------



## tookish-girl

'Move your feet' - Junior Senior. Or is it Senior Junior. Anyway, that's quite cool.

'Gigantic', 'Here Come's your Man' and 'Fame' -The Pixies. Just got the Death to the Pixies album. It absolutely rocks!

'Blister in the Sun' -The Violent Femmes. WHo leave all their equipment on the bus.


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *the Death to the Pixies album. It absolutely rocks!
> *


_'slicin' up eyeballs, aaawhahahhooow!!!!!!'_ the guys' a maniac 

-------------------------
I will go for 'You're so pretty, We're so pretty' by the The Charlatans atm.


----------



## Aulë

'Song 2' by Blur is my latest fav.

WAHOOOO!


----------



## tookish-girl

Blur do rule, I've got their Best of..... album. It's amazing.

Confidence is a preference to the habitual voyear of what is known as.........

PARKLIFE!


----------



## elf boy

I'm saying In the End by Linken Park. Because it's traditional Elvish music...


----------



## Rhiannon

'The Loving Time' off of Mary Black's 'Holy Ground' album. I got the album for Christmas but never really listened to it all the way through until this weekend, and all the sudden I'm in love with the song. Very smooth and even, almost a ballad. I also love 'The Holy Ground' and 'Paper Friends' from the same album.


----------



## Eliot

As of now, my favorite song is California Dreamin'. I don't even know who sings it or who wrote it. Could somebody tell me?


----------



## Talierin

*thinks* Agh, I should know this............. OH! Mamas and the Papas, I believe


----------



## Eliot

You're right. I can't believe I forgot that.  Thanks Tal.


----------



## menchu

I am feeling rather Wilco-ish lately... Heavy Metal Drummer (I am listening to it right now)

Except for the heavy metal.
...And being stoned.
...And the bleached hair.
...And the shiny pants.


----------



## Child of Arwen

Anything my best friend happens to be singing. She has the most beautiful voice, like an angel. Last thing she sang was something she made up on the spot to make me feel better.


----------



## spirit

wish i could sing. i sound like a drowning fish (not sure if that is possible but i am terrible.)


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CraigSmith
> So was I. Well, not a year ago, but a couple of years ago I was into dance music and loads of pop. I even have 2 Britney Spears singles  Although I did stop listening to pop before Shakira emerged in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Cow! I never would have guessed that!
> 
> *Runs away, giggling like crazy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's true. However, I am a completely different person now. Nothing like that, I despise pop and dance, really, I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## Uminya

My current favorite vocal song is a toss up between _Adios, Feuer Frei!, or Links 2 3 4_ each by Rammstein.

My favorite instrumental song of the moment is _Journey of the Sorcerer_ by The Eagles...it also happens to be the basis for the themesong to the BBC miniseries version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Kementari

Over the hills and far away - Zeppelin


----------



## Talierin

Dive - Steven Curtis Chapman
Say the Words - DC Talk


----------



## Ledreanne313

*Favorite Song*

My two favorite songs would have to be:
A) Isengaurd Unleashed
B) The King of the Golden Hall

I know the words to Isengaurd Unleashed (which is sindarin) and I always sing it and write it all over my stuff. I don't know... just something about them that makes me want to... fly away.

Anne


----------



## FoolOfATook

Right now, I'm listening to the Stones' _Let It Bleed_, and begining to think that it might be their best album- even better than _Exile On Main Street_.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

wow! can you write the lyrics down for me? I wish I knew the words to the TTT soundtrack, but I can't find them anywhere


----------



## Feanorian

Right now I am listening to WuTang Clan alot but I would have to say my all time favorite which means i listen to it all the time would have to be 2 pac


----------



## Zale

Metallica - Master Of Puppets (the single)
System Of A Down - Chop Suey

A month ago, I didn't think I liked metal...


----------



## Frodorocks

Chop Suey is the best song that System of a Down did.


----------



## Merlin

my favorite song at this moment is "Times like these" by the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Hadhafang

I would have to say the Pie Jesu from the Requiem op. 9 by Maurice Durufle.


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Chop Suey is the best song that System of a Down did. *



I would disagree. I think Spiders is a much better song...

Currently listening to "Pictures of Shorelines" by Further Seems Forever, "So Long Astoria" by The Ataris, and "Jamestown" by The MovieLife


----------



## menchu

Wooohoooo!! another emo person in here! Further Seems Forever are gre-gre-gre-great!!!!!!   
Then The Ataris, wow! Honestly, I'm going to suffer a heart attack!!!

Do you like Samiam, do you, do you????


----------



## Nefmariel

Basically I like all the songs on FOTR and TTT soundtrack and I also like Sk8ter Boi by Avril Lavigne


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *Wooohoooo!! another emo person in here! Further Seems Forever are gre-gre-gre-great!!!!!!
> Then The Ataris, wow! Honestly, I'm going to suffer a heart attack!!!
> 
> Do you like Samiam, do you, do you???? *



Don't know, haven't heard them. I just may have to search them out. 

Also I love The Get Up Kids, Finch, The Used, Saves the Day--Through Being Cool!...Woo!!, Dashboard Confessional, and therefore F.S.F., Thursday, Taking Back Sunday, Ours...etc...


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> *My favorite instrumental song of the moment is Journey of the Sorcerer by The Eagles...it also happens to be the basis for the themesong to the BBC miniseries version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy  *


 I tried finding that song ages ago - but no one ever seemed to have it on Kazaa. Seems I just have to stick to listening to THHGttG...


> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Chop Suey is the best song that System of a Down did. *


 It's the only one I like, although I've only heard one or two. As some know, I don't really have time for all these nu-metal bands on Kerrang and the like. For example, I'm currently listening to Chemical Wedding by Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Aulë

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I tried finding that song ages ago - but no one ever seemed to have it on Kazaa. Seems I just have to stick to listening to THHGttG...*



Try WinMX, it is on there. Even a couple of 320kbps versions.


----------



## Wolfshead

Ah, thanks. I'll have to go and download WinMX again now...


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by Thorondor _
> *Don't know, haven't heard them. I just may have to search them out.
> 
> Also I love The Get Up Kids, Finch, The Used, Saves the Day--Through Being Cool!...Woo!!, Dashboard Confessional, and therefore F.S.F., Thursday, Taking Back Sunday, Ours...etc... *



Search them!  and Juliana Theory and... hehe.

Now, Saves The Day and Dashboard Confessional ('screaming infidelities') seem to be besides The Used -who damaged my ears at the concert- the ones I know from your list. I'll have to check the rest then.

Pip or former Pip, whats your nick at WinMX? cause I drop over there way too often!


----------



## Ledreanne313

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *wow! can you write the lyrics down for me? I wish I knew the words to the TTT soundtrack, but I can't find them anywhere *



Sure. Here it is: 

rithannen i gaven
thangen i harn
na fennas i daur
ol dur ristannen
Eryn echuiannen
i ngelaidh dagrar
ristar thynd, cua tawar
Dambedir enyd i ganed
Si linna i waew trin ylf
Isto i dur i chuiyl
i ngeldaidh dagrar

There you go! 

Anne


----------



## Aulë

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *Pip or former Pip, whats your nick at WinMX? cause I drop over there way too often! *



It's 'theblackdiamondmoth888'


----------



## Saucy

my fav songs are currently: Big yellow taxi by counting crows,hell song by sum41, and anthem by good charlette....but i change my mind quite often!


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *Search them!  and Juliana Theory and... hehe.
> 
> Now, Saves The Day and Dashboard Confessional ('screaming infidelities') seem to be besides The Used -who damaged my ears at the concert- the ones I know from your list. I'll have to check the rest then. *



I'm familiar with Juliana Theory, also The All American Rejects. They are also very good. I got temporary ear damage when I saw The Used in concert, but it was mainly from the band Finch.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Saves the Day--Through Being Cool



I saw them open for Weezer last January, and I have to say that I was pretty unimpressed. They weren't as bad as Ozma, and they didn't come close to threatening Sonic Youth and Driving n Crying as the worst opening act I've ever seen, but still...


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *I saw them open for Weezer last January, and I have to say that I was pretty unimpressed. They weren't as bad as Ozma, and they didn't come close to threatening Sonic Youth and Driving n Crying as the worst opening act I've ever seen, but still... *



Question is, Were you a fan of them/had any of their CD's before the concert? I because I know from personal experience that two people can see the same band on the same night and have totally different opinions. A friend of mine and I both saw the band Hometown Hero on the same night, and I hadn't heard of them before and thought they sucked, and he personally thought it was the best show ever. Same for the band Unloco. I loved them and my friend hated them. 
I can't comment on how good they are live, I haven't had the chance, but hopefully I will see them this coming spring/summer when their next CD comes out and they go back on tour.


----------



## spirit

*Re: Favorite Song*



> _Originally posted by Ledreanne313 _
> *My two favorite songs would have to be:
> A) Isengaurd Unleashed
> B) The King of the Golden Hall
> 
> I know the words to Isengaurd Unleashed (which is sindarin) and I always sing it and write it all over my stuff. I don't know... just something about them that makes me want to... fly away.
> 
> Anne *




Taming of smeagol!


----------



## Inderjit S

Hmm...

Nas: I Can
Fabolos and Jagged Edge: Trade it all
Mobb Deep ft 112: Hey luv
Jagged Edge: Let's get Married
B2K: Bump bump bump, Uh-hu
2Pac: Made Figgaz
50 Cent: In da Club, 21 Questions, 50 Shot ya, Man Men
Aaliyah: Don't know what to tell ya
Mario: Just a Frien,d Holla Back


----------



## spirit

Nas: made u look
i prefer that one more than I Can


----------



## Talierin

Leaving Ninety-Nine - Audio Adrenaline


----------



## spirit

new faveourite song = 50 cent, in da club


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Nightwish- Oceanborn instrumental

Howard Shore- Isenguard unleashed

Enya- May it Be

Rage Against The Machine- Bombtrack


----------



## Theoden_king

I am listening to the best album I have heard in a while now, Rage Against the Machine, self titled album, man it's been so long since I listned to this I forgot how good it was!


----------



## legoman

ooooh, 'killing in the name' rocks! oh yes!


----------



## Theoden_king

'Know your enemy' 'settle for nothing' and 'bullet in the head' are also some of the best songs on that album


----------



## Aulë

Yeah!
Another Rage Against The Machine fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the luxury of having _every_ RATM song on my computer (incl. the Live&Rare stuff)

Take The Power Back would be the best song on that CD.
The intro is awesome.


----------



## Thorin

Here For a Good Time - Trooper
Up Around the Bend - CCR
Aces High - Iron Maiden
No Sugar Tonight - The Guess Who


----------



## Theoden_king

I forgot about take the power back, it's just come on now. changing to a different album, people of the sun is a good song.


----------



## Aulë

Yes
but Vietnow would be my favourite from the Evil Empire album.


----------



## Theoden_king

I don't think that any album is as good as the self titled one, I can't back that up because I haven't heard them all but of the two I have heard it is the best


----------



## Aulë

Renegades is good. It has Microphone Fiend, Renegades Of Funk, How I Could Just Kill A Man and The Ghost Of Tom Joad on it.

But as you said, the self-titled album is the best, with Bombtrack, Killing In The Name Of, Wake Up, Take The Power Back and Know You Enemy all brilliant songs.

Battle Of Los Angeles is good, but there are quite a few songs that aren't so good on it. Born Of A Broken Man is on it though, and that would be in my top 3 RATM songs.

What do you think of the Audioslve concept with Chris Cornell?


----------



## Theoden_king

I have heard a few songs of renegade, Renegades of funk and the ghost of Tom Joad.

I have only heard two Audioslave songs, Cochise was quite good but the new one (I can't remember the name) I don't think much of. 
Do you have the album? Is it similar to RATM's material?


----------



## Aulë

Yes, I have it on my computer.
It is nowhere near the standards set by RATM though.

As I always say, you can replaces drummers and bass players. You can get away with replacing guitarists. But a band is never the same once the singer is replaced.
Chris Cornell IMO is a completely different singer to Zack De La Rocha.

Cochise would be their best song though, and Burning Gasoline would probably be the second best.


----------



## Lifeling

Audio slave- Like a stone (incredible guitar solo)
AFI- Girls not grey
Disturbed- Remember
3 Doors down- Kryptonite
Taproot- Poem


----------



## Theoden_king

Like a stone, thats what it's called. I don't think anyone could have replaced Zack and pulled it off, IMO Audioslave are not even close to the standards of Rage


----------



## legoman

> But a band is never the same once the singer is replaced.


Come on! Its not supposed to be the same, they're not trying to be the same. They're trying to be a different band with influences from coming in from both sides!
And you've gotta respect them for that.


----------



## gilgalad

My favorite song at the moment is Jesus I by Zwan.


----------



## Ledreanne313

*Re: Re: Favorite Song*



> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *Taming of smeagol! *



Me to, I love all the songs!!!


----------



## FoolOfATook

> As I always say, you can replaces drummers and bass players. You can get away with replacing guitarists. But a band is never the same once the singer is replaced.



I certainly won't argue with that statement, but I will point out that AC/DC was never more popular and successful than when they replaced the late Bon Scott with Brian Johnson.


----------



## Uminya

Currently three songs:

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails

Hurt (Quiet) - Johnny Cash (remake of the above song)

Achilles' Last Stand - Led Zeppelin (awesome ending)


----------



## gilgalad

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *Like a stone, thats what it's called. I don't think anyone could have replaced Zack and pulled it off, IMO Audioslave are not even close to the standards of Rage *



Amen to that, RATM were one of the best politically driven bands ever, if not the best. I haven't listened to the full Audioslave album, but what I've heard seems HUGELY removed from anything RATM ever did, and when they were such a good band, that can't be a good thing.

BTW Cir, Achilles' Last Stand is a lethal song!


----------



## Kementari

Dear Prudence - The Beatles (it was writen to cheer up one of Lennons friends, and it always cheers me up listening to it)
and Across the Universe - The Beatles


----------



## e.Blackstar

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Dive - Steven Curtis Chapman
> Say the Words - DC Talk *



Say the Words! Yay!


----------



## menchu

'Silent to the dark' - The Electric Soft Parade


----------



## gilgalad

Let It Be by the Beetles is another classic.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Hurt (Quiet) - Johnny Cash (remake of the above song)



I still can't believe that Cash covered "Hurt", but I am glad he did- that video is some kind of intense though.



> Let It Be by the Beetles is another classic.



Little known fact about "Let It Be"- the references to "Mother Mary" do not so much allude to the Madonna, but to Paul's mother, Mary, who died when Paul was young. 

This leads to:

FoolofATook's 5 favorite Beatles songs:

5. "Let It Be"- off of the album of the same name. One of the most touching songs I've ever heard- I can barely listen to without tearing up a bit.
4. "You've Got To Hide Your Love Away"- Off of _Help_, I believe. When I was dumped by my very first girlfriend in 8th grade, I listened to this song almost continually for about two weeks.
3. "For No One"- off of _Revolver_- tied with the Velvet Underground song "Stephanie Says" as my pick for the most beautiful song in rock music.
2. "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"- from the so-called "White Album", an awesome George song, with Mr. Eric Clapton laying down an awesome guitar track (like Clapton lays down any other type of track )
1. "A Day in the Live"- From _Seargent Pepper_. An absolutely perfect song.


----------



## gilgalad

I'm pretty sure this is a Beetles song, but I'm not sure I have the right title. It's a fabulous song anyway:

Octopusseys Garden.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Octopussy was a James Bond character. 

"Octopus's Garden" is indeed a Beatles track- with vocals done by Mr. Richard Starkey, off of the _Abbey Road_ album.


----------



## gilgalad

It's an excellant song either way. Any idea where i can download it? I've been trying for a while to no avail.

Enjoy Pearl Jam, BTW, wish I was going!


----------



## Wolfshead

My new favourite song is now a great song called *Evilized* by *Dream Evil *, a Swedish melodic heavy metal band formed by Fredrik Nordström of HammerFall, In Flames and Dimmu Borgir. It really is a superb song


----------



## Kementari

Wow, I cant believe there are so many other people who like LotR AND the Beatles. They are my two favourite things! (yes im a geek... )

Favourite Beatles songs:

1. While My Guitar Gently Weeps: awesome guitar, deep, classic
2. Here Comes the Sun: the most beautiful acoustic song ever; yes George wrote all my fav. songs
3. I'll be back: old but great; I can really identify with this song
4. Let it be: makes me cry, great solo too
5. Helter Skelter:  Im not sure but im guessing it was probly the loudest hard rock song of its time


----------



## gilgalad

What album is Octopuss's Garden taken from?


----------



## Kementari

> _Originally posted by gilgalad _
> *What album is Octopuss's Garden taken from? *



It is from the Bealtes last album _Abbey Road_ as FoaT said


----------



## gilgalad

Yep, he said it alright, just spotted that now. Sorry. The Beetles were definately the best band of their generation, and that is proved by the bands around now who still consider them their inspiration and biggest influence.


----------



## MacAddict

*Today you all get to find out my fave song right now!!!!!*

It happens to be "I am Understood?" by Relient K, but you already knew that didn't you  .  



~MacAddict


----------



## gilgalad

There's an English band called Feeder who's song "Just the Way I'm Feeling" is outstanding. Their songs "Just a Day" and "Buck Rogers" are classy too.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Right now, I'm digging A3's "Woke Up This Morning", perhaps best known as the theme song to _The Sopranos_.


----------



## Zale

Right now I like Wheatus' "A Little Respect" (_way_ better than the original), and Radiohead's new track, "There There".


----------



## Talierin

Crash by the Primatives - catchy bouncy music! WOOHOO!

"na na na na naaaaaa, we're gonna crash, na na na na naaaa, we're gonna crash"


----------



## menchu

I love that song!! There is a cover in Spanish by one of the bands I most like (used to like them more before, hehe...) that is cool too!!! Really CHEERFUL!!!!!! 


> _Originally posted by gilgalad _
> *There's an English band called Feeder who's song "Just the Way I'm Feeling" is outstanding. Their songs "Just a Day" and "Buck Rogers" are classy too. *


Feeder seemed to me a bit... boring onstage... physically talking... (physically boring = standing still like wooden sticks) Bah, don't pay attention to me, I needed punk that night!


----------



## legoman

Hmmm, but come on menchu, buck rogers rocks with avengence!!!

Well my favourite songs today are:

wrapping paper - cream (I've been listening to cream all day)
Pienso en aquella tarde - Pereza (very cool)

hmmm, I noticced people were putting their favourite beatles songs... here are mine - not the normal I expect:
1) I'll cry instead
2) I've just seen a face
3) In my life
4) good day sunshine
5) If I fell

and one for luck
6) Yer Blues

They did some brilliant songs on their albums that not enough people know.


----------



## Thorondor

Right now: "All at once" by Pete Yorn


----------



## menchu

Hahaha, well, perhaps I could say they're not my favourite band, Lego... Still, I agree on the Pereza comment   

Lately I'm enjoying the magic of 'Tiempo' by Jarabe de Palo, which I didn't remember at all and has been a supportive theme.


----------



## gilgalad

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *
> Feeder seemed to me a bit... boring onstage... physically talking... (physically boring = standing still like wooden sticks) Bah, don't pay attention to me, I needed punk that night! *



Be that as it may, I just got their new album, "Comfort in Sound", and it kiscks serious backside!


----------



## Zale

Right now I'm liking the Manic's "Black Dog On My Shoulder"... And _still_ Chop Suey. And Psycho, on the same album.


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *
> 
> Battle Of Los Angeles is good, but there are quite a few songs that aren't so good on it. Born Of A Broken Man is on it though, and that would be in my top 3 RATM songs.
> *



I bought Battle of Los Angeles today, born of a broken man is good, and I like sleep now in the fire these are my two favourite songs right now and also the Offspring - Self Esteem is a really good song


----------



## FoolOfATook

> I bought Battle of Los Angeles today, born of a broken man is good, and I like sleep now in the fire these are my two favourite songs right now



I really dig the last track on the album- the part where Zach links the Intifada to La Raza still blows me away. I also really like Testify, Maria and Guerrilla Radio. It's probably worth noting, in the interest of full disclosure, that Battle of Los Angeles is easily my favorite RATM album.


----------



## Talierin

*drags this back up*

I Want to Know You (or In the Secret) - SonicFlood


----------



## FoolOfATook

Right now I'm listening to the Chilli Peppers a lot, gettting ready to see them live in a little under two weeks. "Can't Stop" is a song that blows me away everytime I hear it.

I had been wondering what happened to this thread...


----------



## My_Precious

The Ataris "The Boys of Summer", and any song from the new Trapt CD.


----------



## LegolasLuver

My current favorite song right now is:

Remix to Ignition
By: R Kelly
CD: Chocolate Factory


----------



## Wolfshead

I've decided to give up on the whole favourite song lark - I like so many songs. But, I've just decided to check out some Metallica (I've never really wanted to before, they sold out years ago). I'm listening to _Enter Sandman_ just now and it's pretty damned good. Some of you may recognise it as one of the songs the US army is play to Iraqi prisoners!


----------



## legoman

yeah, craig, I never used to like metallica either but I highly recommend all of the black album and also for whom the bell tolls off ride the lightning. (Or as I found it off the air guitar compilation!)


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I'm listening to Enter Sandman just now and it's pretty damned good. *



In my opinion the best Metallica song. I'm listening to a lot of Nirvana lately "Radio Friendly Unit Shifter" is one of my favourites.


----------



## Kementari

All my love - Zeppelin


----------



## Wolfshead

It is a good song, _Enter Sandman_, and from what I've read, the ones you mentioned, legoman is the best Metallica material (that's bad grammar, but I can't work out how to fix it at 3 in the morning  ).

Although, I do have a favourite song just now - I merely forgot about it (so much else going on). It would be by Skyclad and it would be called _You Lost My Memory_.


----------



## Gandalf_White

I like almost all Relient K. Especially:
Failure to Excomunicate
Maybe It's Maybeline (see my sig)
My Way or the Highway...

I also like
Stuck and More to Life--Stacie Orrico
Anything But Ordinary--Avril Lavigne
Breakfast--Newsboys


----------



## Talierin

Relient k rocks, heehee! My favorites are Pressing On, Falling Out, Jefferson Aeroplane, In Love With the Eighties, Gibberish 2, I am Understood?

I'm on a pillar kick right now, current favorites are Further, Echelon, and Fireproof


----------



## Peacemaker

Entertaining Angels is my fave song! so is every ther Newsboys song (except I Got Your Number  )! I luv the Newsboys.......


----------



## Turin

Newsboys rock! My fave song is: Headstrong by Trapt.


----------



## flame

faint by linkin park or tommorow by SR71


----------



## Theoden_king

Has anyone ever heard _My Way_ by Sid Vicious? Besides me I don't know anyone who likes it.


----------



## Gary Gamgee

Love Profusion Madonna's 'I got Jew under my skin' song.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Has anyone ever heard My Way by Sid Vicious? Besides me I don't know anyone who likes it.



Well, me and Martin Scorsese both like it- I don't know how anyone who has seen _Goodfellas_ doesn't like the song!


----------



## Anamatar IV

The Indiana Jones theme song...


----------



## spirit

EVANESCENCE?
bring me to life! 
the video for that song is soo WEIRD!


----------



## Peacemaker

I don't get the vid for Bring Me To Life....oh well  



> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Newsboys rock! *



sure do!


----------



## Turin

How bout: In da club, by 50Cent.


----------



## flame

50 cent arnt very good, buy im not into rap.

im listning to blurry by puddle of mudd


----------



## Turin

50Cent is one person.


----------



## flame

i didnt say it was a band, i know who 50cent is, he is in the 8 mile soundtrack wich i have.


----------



## spirit

have you heard 50 cent's '21 questions'. its ok!


----------



## Theoden_king

50 cent?? hmmm my friend likes him and he yelled at me when I thought he was called 50 percent ha ha!

Let's see what song am I listening to most at the moment? Oh yeah Rage Against The Machine, Wake Up. 
It reminds me of The Matrix


----------



## spirit

have you heard 50 pence's music?
its called in the pub
it is well funny


----------



## FREEDOM!

Wonko got me started listening to RadioHead, I finally found a radio station where i live that plays RadioHead.


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *have you heard 50 pence's music?
> its called in the pub
> it is well funny *



yes it is verry funny 

''im going to part in the pub like it's you birthday, but r u mad it not my birthday.''

any one heard the 28 days later soundtrack 

AM180 -28 days later soundtrack


----------



## Lantarion

Right now I'm a big fan of Disturbed.. I really like 'Bound', and 'Awaken' etc. Most of the songs on their album "Believe" are excellent.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *Let's see what song am I listening to most at the moment? Oh yeah Rage Against The Machine, Wake Up.
> It reminds me of The Matrix *


 That's hardly surprising - it's on the soundtrack and plays at the end of the film...


----------



## My_Precious

"We've had enough" by Alkaline Trio. Not that anyone knows who they are. (They are local Chicago Band, at least that's what I was told)


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *"We've had enough" by Alkaline Trio. Not that anyone knows who they are. (They are local Chicago Band, at least that's what I was told) *



I have heard two songs by Alkaline Trio, "Private eye" and "stupid kid"


----------



## spirit

hi!
i am gettin some CD's this weekend but i dont know which ones to get! anyone got any suggestions? i want to get linken park's new one! 
what is the matrix reloaded soundtrack called?


----------



## Lantarion

I forgot to mention the RatM! !!!
It has been my favourite band for about four years now.. I still think their first album, and maybe Bttle of Los Angeles, are their best CDs.
"Bullet in the Head" and "Fist Full of Steel" are unbeatable.


----------



## legoman

hehe, I know, go to virgin were they have the 5 for £30 sale and get:
Led Zeppelin 4
Brave New World - Iron Maiden
I should Coco - Supergrass
The Last Broadcast - Doves
Grace - Jeff Buckley
(Forget Linkin!!)

Thats what all the cool people would do.
£30 well spend I reckon, go me.

Though I think the matrix reloaded soundtrack is called:
Matrix reloaded - the official soundtrack.


----------



## Turin

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *hi!
> i am gettin some CD's this weekend but i dont know which ones to get! anyone got any suggestions? i want to get linken park's new one!
> what is the matrix reloaded soundtrack called? *



You should get the new Linkin Park one, its really good.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *i am gettin some CD's this weekend but i dont know which ones to get! anyone got any suggestions? *


 Get _Edward The Great_ by Iron Maiden. Effectively their greatest hits, so a good introduction to the world of 'proper' metal. Or maybe _The Best Of Bruce Dickinson_. That's Bruce Dickinson's solo career greatist hits (he's the Maiden frontman). It's not all metal, most of it's rock, so more to the mainstream lovers tastes. But it's a great album, with a second bonus cd including the hilarious _I'm In A Band With An Italian Drummer_...

Alas, though, legoman, I think our attempts to influence them may be in vain...


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *You should get the new Linkin Park one, its really good. *



i am definitely wanting to get that one...soz legoman!


----------



## Lantarion

Get Rage Against the Machine: Rage Against the Machine!!
The best rock album in the world!!!!!  
Well it's damn good, anyway...


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> Or maybe _The Best Of Bruce Dickinson_. That's Bruce Dickinson's solo career greatist hits (he's the Maiden frontman). It's not all metal, most of it's rock, so more to the mainstream lovers tastes. But it's a great album, with a second bonus cd including the hilarious _I'm In A Band With An Italian Drummer_...
> 
> Alas, though, legoman, I think our attempts to influence them may be in vain... [/B]



I'm sorry I don't seem to have mentioned this about 1,000,000 times but the band you are talking about there, bruce dickinson's backing band, well they have a couple of albums out in a similar vain to the italian drummer song:

www.sacktrick.com

They are the best band on the planet! no questions.


----------



## Wolfshead

You don't seem to have mentioned it about 1000000 times... what?

He's used several backing bands though - they chopped and changed, though, didn't they? The Italian Drummer song was just supposed to be a mess around though, wasn't it?


----------



## legoman

haha, OK, well I guess some of my posts about them might have been deleted but there have been many.

Basically Sacktrick originally consisted of Chris Dale (see my sig), Alex Dickson and Alex Sponder. Who for the last few years have been, and continue to be bruce dickinson's backing band, he toured with them around europe last year. But they got together after playing with him and formed the group sacktrick - follow the link above - who are a ridiculously good rock band who play amusing songs. Its the perfect partnership between fun and quality music. I highly recommend them, they are my personal favourite band, and well, whats good enough for bruce.

(and the italian drummer song was cos sponder is italian)


----------



## Wolfshead

I may well have to go and check them out, then  Have you heard the song Dracula at the end of CD2? Have you ever come across anything else by the band he did it with? I thought it was a really good song, despite it being the first one he ever recordered!


----------



## legoman

Unfortunately I can't say that I have, those CDs are very close to the top of my 'to buy' list of CDs. I only know what I know from following sacktrick and reading various album sleeves and talking to friends etc.

But it sounds like I should look it up.


----------



## Wolfshead

Yeah, you should get it, it's a good album, and a bonus cd, so you get twice the number of songs for your money


----------



## legoman

OK I will.

I did readthrough the sleeve notes when I was in york one time, I'll have to find it.

Any other suggestions anyone, whilst I'm in the mood to part with my money...


----------



## Snaga

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Get Rage Against the Machine: Rage Against the Machine!!
> The best rock album in the world!!!!!
> Well it's damn good, anyway... *


 Hehe I like that album too, but I havent got it. My friend has it but he moved away and I havent seen him in the longest time.

At the moment I'm having a big Coldplay thing and I'm playing Parachutes a lot.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *Any other suggestions anyone, whilst I'm in the mood to part with my money... *


 I've just ordered Cruachan's second album, _The Middle Kingdom_, although I suspect celtic metal doesn't find it's way into your cd player. Nor, I expect, does the other album I just ordered, _Demons & Wizards_, a collaboration between Hansi Kursch of _Blind Guardian_ and Jon Schaffer of _Iced Earth_. Good, heavy, power metal. Anyway, enough of my showing off of my superior metal knowledge  

I've got Parachutes and I still like listening to it once in a while, it's pretty good, but a bit depressing. Then again, you don't get much more depressing than what I'm listening to just now, _Entwine_, see sig for a prime example. So I'm contradicting myself. Anyway, I'm digressing again. Yeah, Coldplay're alright, I've got most of the newer album on my computer as well.


----------



## spirit

i got the matrix reloaded album!
anyone else got it?


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm thinking of getting it - is it any good?


----------



## flame

you're not here - silent hill 3 sound track (silent hill is a vidio game)


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *i got the matrix reloaded album!
> anyone else got it? *


yea! i think it is good! It contains 2 CDs


----------



## BranMuffin

Favorite song right now is "Fishy" by Philmore. I wonder if anyone has heard of them.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *yea! i think it is good! It contains 2 CDs *


 Maybe I'll get it eventually. _The Middle Kingdom_ by Cruachan arrived for me today, and damn is it good. That blend of traditional music and metal is simply superb


----------



## Zale

I've just discovered "Creep" by Radiohead. I was about 5 when it was first released. Catchy as heck!
Also "Master Of Puppets" by Metallica. Epic, or what?


----------



## flame

one from matallica, its the only matallica song i like.


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I'm thinking of getting it - is it any good? *



u were referring to the matriz one right?
i am listening to it right now!

and has anyone heard the 'fastfood' song? IT IS SOO ANNOYING!!


----------



## flame

faint - linkin park


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by flame _
> *faint - linkin park *


 i like most of the songs in their album!


----------



## gilgalad

My current favourite song is called Fitzcarraldo by an Irish band called The Frames. Anyone in Ireland or the Uk, indeed anyone who can, should make a special effort to try and get their hands on some of the Frames' music - it's special stuff, especially live.


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *i like most of the songs in their album! *



i love ALL of ther songs.

i seen the matrix reloaded, and i never heard session (from linkin park) in the film and yet its on the album   im confused  

anyway, fame - SR71


----------



## FoolOfATook

For the past few days, I've had the song "Seven Nation Army" by The White Stripes stuck in my head. I had hoped that the new Radiohead album would drive it out, but thus far that hasn't happened...


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *For the past few days, I've had the song "Seven Nation Army" by The White Stripes stuck in my head. I had hoped that the new Radiohead album would drive it out, but thus far that hasn't happened... *



seven nation army. aww man that song is really good.


----------



## Manveru

*Current fave song...*

''I Believe'' by Manowar (reason: --> great lyrics)


----------



## Veramir

My fave song of all time is Violet by Hole, But my fave song right now is Growing Up by Peter Gabriel.
~V~


----------



## FoolOfATook

> My fave song of all time is Violet by Hole,



Good call. I love that entire album, but Violet is probably the best track on it. Or maybe Rock Star. Might be too close to call, but either way, great songs.



> seven nation army. aww man that song is really good.



Tell me about it- I still haven't gotten it out of my head. The video is awesome too.


----------



## 24framesasecond

*fav song*

Wow Fool, see, I thought your fav. songs were by O-town. I mean, you would talk for hours upon hours about how once your acne cleared up and you had your braces off... 
my fav. song right now would have to be either "i'm your man," "the future," or "closing time," all of which are performed quite wonderfully by the man Leonard. Also, I am busy pontificating, trying to figure out if ther is irony in Neil Young's cover of "imagine;" i dunno, and you'll probably fight me on this Fool, but the way he sorta placates with his very useful voice just makes me wonder.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Also, I am busy pontificating, trying to figure out if ther is irony in Neil Young's cover of "imagine;" i dunno, and you'll probably fight me on this Fool, but the way he sorta placates with his very useful voice just makes me wonder



Since the odds are against anyone actually understanding what you're trying to say here, I'll explain. I made 24fas a mix CD recently, and I included on it Neil Young's magnificent cover of John Lennon's "Imagine", recorded at the concert "America: A Tribute to Heroes", immediately after the September 11th attacks. 

Now, 24fas is perhaps the only person on Earth who dislikes "Imagine", and is trying to find proof that Neil Young also dislikes "Imagine" from his performance. 24fas is, of course, dead wrong. Which he would know if he knew anything at all about Neil Young. 

Of course, it would help 24fas if he had actually watched the performance when it was televised (you might remember- it was on nearly every channel- a truly impressive event- also featuring Eddie Vedder, Mike McCready and Neil Young performing the beautiful Pearl Jam song "Long Road", Wyclef Jean covering Bob Marley's "Redemption Song", and Bruce Springsteen debuting his haunting song "My City of Ruins". But I digress.) If 24fas had watched the performance, and seen how close Neil was to tears as he performed the song, I don't think he would have any doubt about Neil's intentions with this seminal Lennon tune. Or maybe he would- he can be unbelievably stubborn.


----------



## flame

scar tissue and californication -red hot chillie peppers


----------



## FoolOfATook

> scar tissue and californication



Both great songs, but I think that "Other Side" is probably my favorite on that album, but I might think that because they did such an awesome version of it when I saw them last month...


----------



## flame

i downloaded em of kazaa.

anyway 

get over it - ok go.


----------



## Manveru

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *For the past few days, I've had the song "Seven Nation Army" by The White Stripes stuck in my head. I had hoped that the new Radiohead album would drive it out, but thus far that hasn't happened... *


I've tried and listened to that song by The White Stripes and...
it's really awesome, I must say It's really hard to 'drive it out' of one's head

But this week's my #1 will probably be Clannad (Celtic music is so... oh, you know; who has never listened... gotta try)


----------



## spirit

i find that song really annoying! it get stuck in my head and i dont like it!


----------



## flame

yea, it drive's it'self into you'r head


----------



## Wolfshead

*Re: Current fave song...*



> _Originally posted by Manveru _
> *''I Believe'' by Manowar (reason: --> great lyrics) *


 Oh, man, a Manowar fan! Of course, this will be lost on most people... They're lyrics are so damned cheesy, it's unbelievable. I've got a couple of songs by them, including Warriors Of The World, and whilst they have some really cool riffs, and undeniably good metal songs, the lyrics are just plain silly.

Anyway, current favourite song, hmm... Cruachan - The Middle Kingdom. A really great song - I love the way it just cuts from traditional Irish melodies into black metal growls and vice versa


----------



## flame

my all time fav song is....

faint - linkin park.

who seen the mtv award were the battle of helms deep won the best battle, it had the start of faint in the background and it really matched.


----------



## Lantarion

*ANNOUNCEMENT!*

I now have a new favourite band: the wonderful, beautiful Evanescence!
My two favourite songs are Tourniquet and Bring Me To Life. Check them out!
Also: Evanescence


----------



## flame

Evanecence are really cool.

all star - smash mouth.


----------



## smeagol444

i have millions but the one that comes to mind today is probably 'tomorrow' by silverchair. oh and Ana's song.


----------



## flame

i have a really old song, it was in the film shrek in fact, its all star by smash mouth.


----------



## Aglarthalion

Right now my favourite song is "A Day In The Life" by The Beatles. I can't stop listening to it. xD


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *I now have a new favourite band: the wonderful, beautiful Evanescence! *


 While I reckon Bring Me To Life is a fairly good song, it has had so much radio play (I have to listen to it on the school bus) that people are sick of it now. And the rest of the album didn't impress me as much as that song. I was reading a review of them playing at Donnington a few weeks ago (where Iron Maiden did a brilliant set) in Kerrang, and apparently they were awful. And it included the best similie I've ever seen! The lead singer was described as being as goth as Pikachu painted black  And a lot of people are describing Evanescence as goth metal now, merely because they wear dark clothes and makeup. Fools.


----------



## Jesse

_I Will Give You All My Worship_


----------



## Veramir

> Good call. I love that entire album, but Violet is probably the best track on it. Or maybe Rock Star. Might be too close to call, but either way, great songs.



I totally agree, I love Hole and Live Through This is my favourite album of all time. I'm so sad that they split and now Courtney has gone and pulled out of Reading Festival.. Grrr!
Still, great music though!
~V~


----------



## Lantarion

Well they don't thikn they're goth metal, so I wonder what those people are thinking who say so.  They aren't trying to be goth, as far as I know.
Excellent simile though, it cracked me up


----------



## Deleted member 3778

ick. evil wanna-be goth bands >.< I don't think evanescense is trying to be goth either..(hate that word..HATE IT) a'hem* anyway..I think they're really good :]


_Sleepwalker (heavy version) - by Nightwish_


----------



## Wolfshead

The pics I've seen show the singer as looking fairly wannabe goth. I'm only passing on what I've been told, however, I haven't looked into the band - so presumably some people are calling them goth metal. I hope.

Waay! Nightwish! I'm listening to _Children Of The Night_ by Dream Evil just now. Swedish melodic metal


----------



## Deleted member 3778

that reminds me. I was supposed to go to their (Nightwish's) concert on friday...but I couldn't for reasons not worth telling.  

(woe is me.. )


----------



## Wolfshead

I was hoping to see them in August at Bloodstock (UK metal festival) but I can't make it now. Which is annoying.


----------



## Lantarion

Nightwish is very good! And not least because it is a FINNISH BAND!


----------



## Wolfshead

Have you ever listened to Finntroll? They're Finnish as well


----------



## laurelindorenan

Nightwish? Never heard of them...
Goth metal is not a very good adjective anyway, whatever it describes.
Also a Finnish band is HIM. They are OK.
God, that Evanescence song is everywhere. Its here, its there, its under the sofa... Not that its not good though. Just too much airtime.

Favourite songs at the mo:

The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army
Evanescence - Bring Me To Life
The Beatles - We Can Work it Out
Metallica - St Anger


----------



## spirit

everyone seems to like Evanescence's 'Bring Me To Life'
spirit


----------



## Lantarion

Everyone'd better! *glares around at everybody*

But Tourniquet is also bloody marvelous.  And My Last Breath. basically all of their songs! 

And another favourite song of mine at the moment is by a Finnish band..
Apulanta - Hippo


----------



## spirit

i also like 50 cents- 21 questions, just the tune....


----------



## Deleted member 3778

it's wierd. 
the whole reason why I started listening to Nightwish was because I thought they were somewhat "unknown" 
(but still good enough) 
that way I wouldn't have to hear them on the radio, or listen to other people babbling about them..(which is enough to make one hate just about anything) 

but that was before I found out that almost EVERYONE in Finland listens to them  it's really annoying. Now I'll have to find some other band noone's heard about...

(I've listened to a few Evanescence songs, and although they're really good, they all seem to sound a little too much alike for my taste..it is their first album though)


----------



## Captain

I'm always listening to Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *but that was before I found out that almost EVERYONE in Finland listens to them  it's really annoying. Now I'll have to find some other band noone's heard about...*


 Move somewhere out of Finland, then  They're big in Finland, but outside Finland, hardly anyone's heard of them


----------



## Celebthôl

Oh Ho new fav song 

"The science of selling yourself short" by ~Less Than Jake~

and

"Beside you" by ~Simply Red~


----------



## spirit

i got the fast food song in my head at the mo. soo annoying. i wonder why they have to make dumb song like that...


----------



## flame

mc donolds, mc dondolds a kuntky fried chicken and a pizza hut.

is that the one spirt because thats a bloody annoying song.

i dont wanna miss a thing - aerosmith.


----------



## laurelindorenan

Oh no! That fast food song. AAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!
I cannot believe that the people in that band can actually go on stage and erm, 'sing'.

Hey, more Finnish bands:
KWAN
DISCO

And anything by Red Hot Chili Peppers is EXCELLENT!


----------



## Manveru

Wow... another RHCP's fan... cool... 

What's your fave song by them? (I'm a BIG fan of their music and my personal best are: ''Under the Bridge'' and ''Californication'' -- both beautiful ballads)


----------



## FoolOfATook

> And anything by Red Hot Chili Peppers is EXCELLENT!



I'm guessing you've never heard their "One Hot Minute" album. 
-shudders-


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Right now my fave song is _You're So Real_ by Matchbox Twenty. Excellent stuff, I have some of the lyrics in my Deep Thoughts section.


----------



## flame

yea RHCP are a good band.


----------



## Manveru

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *I'm guessing you've never heard their "One Hot Minute" album.
> -shudders- *


What's wrong with that album?  
''Warped'', ''One Big Mob'' and ''Coffee Shop''... ''Walkabout'' and ''Aeroplane''... ballads like ''Tearjerker'' and ''My Friends''... and that 'funny' little song called ''Pea''... quite a good 'melting pot'
I know... I know... it's the matter of taste


----------



## FoolOfATook

> What's wrong with that album?



Two words: Dave Navarro. "Pea" is the only track I like on the album, since it's the only one without him. He's allright in Jane's Addiction, (well, at least their old stuff) but he doesn't work in a funk-rock band. 

For the record: 
My Top Five Red Hot Chilli Peppers Songs
-Higher Ground
-Fight Like A Brave
-Soul To Squeeze
-Breaking The Girl
-Blood Sugar Sex Magick


----------



## Manveru

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Two words: Dave Navarro. "Pea" is the only track I like on the album, since it's the only one without him. He's allright in Jane's Addiction, (well, at least their old stuff) but he doesn't work in a funk-rock band.
> *


Oh... You meant 'that'... completely agree with You... I think it was a mistake (not so tragically though-->I like quite a few songs from that album) in him joining the _'funk-rock band'_ (as You stated)... and it was soon 'corrected' (how am I glad that John came back...). 'One Hot Minute' sounds maybe different from other albums (especially prievious ones), but it is *not* so bad...


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by flame _
> *i dont wanna miss a thing - aerosmith. *



great song


----------



## laurelindorenan

Woohoo! More RHCP fans!

My favourites are:

Don't Forget Me
I Could Die For You 
Dosed
Californication
Can't Stop
Otherside
Around The World

A shedload really.
Yes, FoaT, I unfortunately have not heard One Hot Minute songs.
How did you know? Wow, you must have really strong over-the-internet mind-reading powers.


----------



## FoolOfATook

All RHCP fans- I notice that the songs you list are all from the albums they've released since 1991- I implore you all to seek out their music from the 80s- albums such as "The Upflift Mofo Party Plan", "Freaky Styley" and especially "Mother's Milk". It's noticeably different from their more recent music (the first two albums I mentioned were recorded with the late, great Hillel Slovak on lead guitar, instead of John Fruiscante or Dave Navarro, and the difference is noticeable), and some of it is almost offensive in its mysogyny, but there are also some outstanding tracks on these albums that any Chilli Peppers fan really must hear. 



> Yes, FoaT, I unfortunately have not heard One Hot Minute songs. How did you know? Wow, you must have really strong over-the-internet mind-reading powers.



Ah, a rock nerd never reveals the secrets of his or her sometimes eerie powers.


----------



## legandir

Going to California - Led Zep
(did you even notice ALL the refernces to Tolkien's work in it)

Work for Food - Dramarama

Hot Un - Paul Westerberg

A Shot in the Arm - Wilco

Beatles - Two of Us


----------



## FoolOfATook

> (did you even notice ALL the refernces to Tolkien's work in it)



A subject that has come up before, my friend. Plant and Page's love of Tolkien is almost legendary, revealing itself in numerous songs, including "Misty Mountain Hop" and "Ramble On".


----------



## Turin

"Like glue" by Sean Paul


----------



## flame

points of autharty by linkin park


----------



## Thorondor

Any song on _Brand New's_ Deja Entendu. Or anything on AFI's new CD Sing the Sorrow.


----------



## TaranisCain

My favorite song this week has to be The Finale to Cavelleria Rusticana, its such a great piece. It was on The Godfather, trust me its great.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> It was on The Godfather,



I love the music (along with everything else) in _The Godfather_. Which scene is it in?


----------



## TaranisCain

Ummm... I am not sure, but it is at the end of one of the movies...its a slow and very beautiful peice of music...you cant miss it and once I figure out what scene it is in I will tell you


----------



## king theoden

1.-L.A. woman -THE DOORS
2.-light my fire -THE DOORS
3.-the end -THE DOORS
4.-light my fire -THE DOORS
5.-riders on the storm -THE DOORS
6.-right on time -RHCP
7.-californication -RHCP


----------



## Wolfshead

*Puts on Fast Show voice...*

This week, I have mostly been listening to Wake Up Wake Up.

*Drops silly voice*

Yes, indeed. I've been on holiday this week, so have not much of a chance to listen to music. However, I believe for two of the mornings the wake up call we got was the aforementioned song. I asked the chef about it, and he said it was off some kids album that they'd got a hold of, so he didn't know who it was by. So, I'm trying to find it just now - it is an incredibly annoying/funny song!

_Wake up, wake up, give youself a shake up
It's a brand new day!_


----------



## Mr. Underhill

I've never been a Metallica fan ... as a matter of fact I've always kind of scoffed at their music. But I find their current song, "St. Anger" to be somewhat infectious. I'm also fond of the song "Serenity" which I've been hearing on the radio alot lately ... I believe it's by Godsmack. These are just the current songs I like ... I'm actually very much into the "hair bands" of the '80's, and of course all the classic rock that came out of the'70's.


----------



## Turin

"Headstrong" by Trapt .


----------



## FoolOfATook

> . But I find their current song, "St. Anger" to be somewhat infectious.



As on old-school Metallica fan, I think that "St. Anger" is the best single Metallica's released in years and years. Way better than that "I Dissapear" crap.

Right now, I've got Bruce Springsteen's "Dancing In The Dark" stuck in my head. I can think of worse things to have happen to me. Bonus points to anyone except for Elbereth who can name the young actress who dances with the Boss in the video.


----------



## flame

im listning to amish paridise by wierd al yankova.


----------



## Mr. Underhill

FoolOfATook, that young actress who dances in the dark with the Boss is none other than Courtney Cox.


----------



## FoolOfATook

And Mr. Underhill gets five points!


----------



## Rhiannon

At the moment my two current favorite songs are 'Vivaldi's Concerto in C Major for 2 Trumpets - Allegro' and 'JS Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 2' as performed by the trumpeter Wynton Marsalis. They were already two of my favorite pieces, but _man_.


----------



## Manveru

'Current fave songs' of mine are: 'Going under', 'Tourniquet' and 'My immortal' -- all by Evanescence


----------



## spirit

their whole album is really really good!!


----------



## Turin

Yeah my brother has it, its pretty good.


----------



## Thorondor

Homecoming King by Guster!


----------



## LegolasLuver

Are you Happy Now - Michelle Branch


----------



## flame

the song
One Winged Angel

the album
Final Fantasy VII OST (orignal sound track)

this song is simply amazing, nothing like latin.


----------



## Lantarion

Are you sure it's actual Latin?
*peers critically at the lyrics..*
Hmph, it is.. 

But 'Sors imanis' can mean a LOT of things, and 'imanis' doesn't mean 'monstrous'... 'Immanis' with two 'm's means 'monstrous', so it was probably a typo.. 
Anyway!  Great song.


----------



## flame

I have never got past disk one (gave up at the marching part) but I think that song (One Winged Angel) plays when you are fight Sephiroth.


----------



## Turin

"I aint never scared" by Bonecrusher.


----------



## Lantarion

Apulanta - 002

This song has an actual name as well, but all songs on this particular CD of theirs (called "Aivan Kuin Kaikki Muutkin") are referred to only by their numbers. It's pretty funny. 
But it's a great song, yaaay!


----------



## flame

the minute of the forest - The legand of Zelda ocrina of time ost.


----------



## Thorondor

_Bend and Not Break_ by Christopher Ender Carraba and his wonderful band Dashboard Confessional.


----------



## Wolfshead

A new favourite for me, _The Chosen Ones_ by Dream Evil. It's from their first concept album, Dragon Slayer, about, you guessed it, a dragon slayer. It is a really great song, and the chorus kicks metaphorical ass. Can I say ass? Ok, donkey instead. It kicks metaphorical donkey. Definately.

Yeah, and here are the lyrics, just for the sake of it 


> *Dream Evil - The Chosen Ones*
> 
> We are the chosen ones, we sacrifice our blood
> We kill for honour
> We are the holy ones our armours stained with blood
> We killed the dragon
> In glory we return, our destination's end
> We slayed the dragon!
> No more living in fear it's time to raise our king.
> We made it happen we're the chosen ones!
> 
> Riding through thunder and lighting once again
> We slayed the beast we brought an end
> Now we have left the kingdom of the damned
> Heroes of the day, legends forever!
> 
> It seems to me like a journey without end
> So many years, too many battles
> We've finally arrived, now we're standing at the gates
> Heroes of the day, legends forever


----------



## LegolasLuver

This is the Night 
by Clay Aiken


----------



## Deleted member 3778

evil dragon-slayers -.-

(no offense. I'm sure it's a very..ah..interesting band >.<)


----------



## GuardianRanger

As of this moment: August 10, 2003 at almost 9:00 pm, my favorite song is:

"See The Lights" by Simple Minds


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *evil dragon-slayers -.-
> 
> (no offense. I'm sure it's a very..ah..interesting band >.<) *


 Interesting is probably the right word. Some of it is very Manowar-esque, ie, completely ludicrous songs about how metal rules the world and stuff. But it's all light hearted, said with tongue in cheek. Some of their songs are great, though, see Evilized, a song that used to be my favourite


----------



## Manveru

Nowadays I'm back with one of my favourite bands and their wonderful album... that is:

*Blind Guardian - "Nightfall in Middle-earth"*

and current fave song (from that album, of course):

*Time Stands Still (at the Iron Hill)*


----------



## Wolfshead

A great album that. I reckon the best track off it is either, ah, hell, I can't choose a favourite track! One of these, anyway

_Into The Storm_ 
_The Curse Of Feanor_ 
_Mirror Mirror_ 
_Blood Tears_


----------



## Ponte

With Or Without You - U2


----------



## Thorondor

Right now it be: _I watched you taking off_ by Bright Eyes (Yeah, I'm obsessed )
_Violent_ by The Faint, and _So says I_ and _Young Pilgrims_ by The Shins


----------



## Turin

New favorite, 'Meant to live' by Switchfoot. Also 'Yeah' by Lil Jon featuring Ludacris and Usher.


----------



## Lantarion

'The Vatican Rag[time]' - Tom Lehrer

This guy was a brilliant comedian and stand-up comedy singer in the fifties and sixties, and this is just one example of his many brilliantly witty and funny songs. 
I suggest you check him out; other excellent songs by him are 'Irish Folk Song', 'Lobachevsky', 'The Wild West Is Where I Wanna Be', and 'Poisoning Pigeons in the Park'.


----------



## Starflower

Lantarion said:


> 'The Vatican Rag[time]' - Tom Lehrer
> 
> This guy was a brilliant comedian and stand-up comedy singer in the fifties and sixties, and this is just one example of his many brilliantly witty and funny songs.
> I suggest you check him out; other excellent songs by him are 'Irish Folk Song', 'Lobachevsky', 'The Wild West Is Where I Wanna Be', and 'Poisoning Pigeons in the Park'.




'Poisoning Pigeons in the park' ?!?!? was this guy British, because that seems like the kind of an action people here would take against the ever-present pigeons.


----------



## Lantarion

Haha, no he was American; and did a funny and ggod job of critisizing some of its actions in the 50s and 60s. But yeah I remember those damned creatures as well..


----------



## Turin

I might go to a switchfoot concert on saturday! I'm not quite sure yet though. My friend was supposed to burn me a cd with a bunch of disturbed songs on it, but he keeps forgeting.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Talierin said:


> I know we have a bazillion music threads, but this one's a little different! Just list your current favorite song, you know, the song that you listen to every day just cause it touches something inside you. And then if it changes, list the new one!
> 
> Mine is: Those Words are not Enough by Relient k



Hello there,
I think my current favorite song is an old song by Nik Kershaw "The Riddle" since it contains a fracture of past times in my mind and almost makes me weep. I have listened to it many times after I found and downloaded it to my pc. Songs and melodies can be containers of past times...

I also love the Blind Guardian's "Lord of the Ring" song..I've had it not so long on my pc. I don't know about Nik Kershaw or the Guardians anything else besides a couple of songs...


----------



## FIRELILY

UNITED STATES OF WHATEVER by Albino Blacksheep. I LOVE this song-it is too friggin' funny!!!! AND it's weird and it rocks-love it, love it!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Poets of the Fall - Late Goodbye

and 

Utada Hikaru - Kimi sae Ireba


----------



## Ponte

Stillborn by Black Label Society is my current favourite song.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

_Into the West_ - by Annie Lennox (I used to hate it though...)


----------



## Lantarion

I don't like Into the West that much either, but it's ok. 

Tom Lehrer - The Elements


----------



## celebdraug

not my favourite song but its stuck in my head:

Maroon5: harder to breathe


----------



## Turin

Argh! I hate that song(along with most mainstream pop)! My brother has it and he listens to it all the time. It sounds too much like Justin Timberlake. 
My current favorite is 'how bout you' by staind.


----------



## (MiThRaNdIr)

My Top 5:
Celine Dion - All By Myself  !All by Myself, Dont Wanna Be, All by myself Anymore! All by Myself, Dont Wanna Live, All by myself Anymore!
Mariah Carey and Whitney Houston - When You Believe
Whitney Houston - I Have Nothing
Stacie Orrico - (There's Gotta Be) More to Life and Strong Enough
Backstrees Boys - Show Me The Meaning of Being Lonely


----------



## Turin

Argh! Now that you posted about that backstreet boys song it in my head and I can't get it out! Don't you think its a little old though, my sister used to listen to them back in the 90's all the time. I never was much into the 'boy bands' that don't play their own music, they just sing.


----------



## (MiThRaNdIr)

> Posted by Turin Argh! Now that you posted about that backstreet boys song it in my head and I can't get it out! Don't you think its a little old though, my sister used to listen to them back in the 90's all the time. I never was much into the 'boy bands' that don't play their own music, they just sing.



Whatever! I like the song, this thread is about my current favorite song, the songs can be oldies, newest,etc. And this songs are my favorite specially ALL BY MYSELF.If you want me to post recent song.Here are two: 
Britney Spears - Toxic
Clay Aicken - Invisible


----------



## Éomond

Current top 5 of the week/month:

Where is the Love? - Black Eyed Peas
Further From Myself - Pillar
Falling Out - Relient K
Paint it Black - Rolling Stones
Ooh Ahh - Grits


----------



## Turin

(MiThRaNdIr) said:


> Whatever! I like the song, this thread is about my current favorite song, the songs can be oldies, newest,etc. And this songs are my favorite specially ALL BY MYSELF.If you want me to post recent song.Here are two:
> Britney Spears - Toxic
> Clay Aicken - Invisible




Sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to, oh well.


----------



## Persephone

My NEW favorite song is:

I'LL BE - don't know who sang it though  I just know it's a man

the chorus goes like 

_*I'll be, your crying shoulder
I'll be your love suicide
and I'll be better when I'm older
I'll be the greatest fan of your life*_​


----------



## MacAddict

My current fave song would prolly be "South Beach" by Paul Wright .


~MacAddict


----------



## Paul

Stairway to heavan! all the way!


----------



## Tinuvien21

I actually have 2..."So Send the Pain Below" by Chevelle, and "Seven Nation Army" by The White Stripes. They're both really cool.


----------



## Turin

My new favorite, 'A world so cold' by Mudvayne.


----------



## LegolasLuver

My new Fav is "I don't want you back" But I forgot who its by.


----------



## jejeje

Hmmm, i'm genna go for "Show me how to live" by Audioslave for right now. Also, "Milkshake" by Kelis- you either love it or hate it.


----------



## Ravenna

Three long time favourites.

Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin

Hotel California - The Eagles

Thick as a Brick - Jethro Tull.


----------



## Garwen

*Favorite song*

Down on the Bay: Cheap Trick


----------



## Aragorn21

I've been listening to Adema alot lately. I like their songs "Close Friends", "The Way You Like It", and "Unstable"


----------



## Lantarion

Metallica - Battery
Evanescence - Imaginary
Tom Lehrer - I Wanna Go Back to Dixie 

They are just my most-listened-to's at the mo.


----------



## Éomond

Most listened to songs of the week:

"Pierced" - Audio A.
"Further From Myself" - Pillar
"Fallin' Out" - Relient K
"Harder to Breath" - Maroon 5
"Time of Your Life" - Green Day (is that the name?)
"Headstrong" - Trapped


----------



## Thorondor

Anything by Death Cab for Cutie....or The Postal Service....or The Faint....or The Shins....or Thursday..... 

Oh, and Eomond, Trapped is spelled Trapt.


----------



## Gandalf White

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Wolfshead

Excellent song that, Gandalf 

At the moment, I'd probably have to go for a Def Leppard song, 'cos I bought their Best Of album last week  Despite the whole selling out business, there's still some great songs by them. My favourites would probably be _Armageddon It_, I reckon. But the album is very good in general 

Although I'm quite liking either _Last Train_ and _We Are Godzilla... You Are Japan_ by the Lostprophets as well.


----------



## Éomond

Thorondor said:


> Oh, and Eomond, Trapped is spelled Trapt.



Oh wow. I'm an idiot no excuse for that.


----------



## Turin

Actually you spelled it right, the band didn't .l


----------



## Fechin

U2-Beautiful Day
or
Coldplay-Clocks or the Scientist


----------



## Lantarion

Element Eighty - Broken Promises

Despite the soft-metal sounds in this song, I think it's one of the most appealing I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Elfhelm25

Dust in the Wind by Kansas. Its my all time favorite, including now.
And who can forget All Along A Watchtower by Hendrix. An oldy, even a hippy song, but a great one. Also, Money by Pink Floyd. Im in a phase.


----------



## Turin

Heres my new(or old) favorite that I just got, 'quick to back down' by Bravehearts feat. Lil Jon.


----------



## Aulë

My all-time favourite (since I was a little toddler):

*John Farnham - You're The Voice*.

Fantastic song, especially when the bagpipes kick in.


----------



## Gandalf White

Fade To Black - Metallica
Hero of the Day- Metallica
No Leaf Clover - Metallica

Yeah, basically anything by Metallica, who (ashamedly) I've just started listening too. My god, they are awesome!

My brother claims they can't sing...I hate him for it.


----------



## smeagol444

Aulë said:


> *John Farnham - You're The Voice*.
> 
> Fantastic song, especially when the bagpipes kick in.



Aule you are a champion!

Anything by coldplay. Particularly Green Eyes, The Scientist and Clocks at present. chris martin is also a champion, so maybe you two should be friends.


----------



## Wolfshead

My new favourite is by a band called Korpiklaani. They're a Finnish folk metal band, who used to be called Shaman. This song comes from when they were Shaman, before they changed their name and direction slightly.

Anyway, you can download the song _It Sat Duolmma Mu_ from their site. I would strongly recommend you do so, it's very good upbeat folk metal.

http://www.naturalbornrecords.com/Files/Shaman%20-%20It%20Sat%20Duolma%20Mu.mp3

www.korpiklaani.com


----------



## Lantarion

OMG I've never heard of Shaman or Korpiklaani!  
Korpiklaani means literally "forest-clan". Cool name.  I'll have to check them out!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Right now, I'm listening to Less Than Jake(thanks a lot Thol!  ). A certain person introduced me and hooked me, dang him!


----------



## Lantarion

I've never really liked rap at all, I find it too confrontational and exuding a very negative attitude; but when it's sung in Spanish, it's a whole different story with me.  I love the Spanish language, and it's ideal for rap. 
A band I've recently discovered, called Control Machete, has some really excellent rap songs. And it's fun to try and understand at least some of the words. 

Control Machete - De Amores Perros
Control Machete - Comprendes Mendes


----------



## Deleted member 3778

_Nocturne_ - Secret Garden


----------



## Aulë

smeagol444 said:


> Aule you are a champion!
> 
> Anything by coldplay. Particularly Green Eyes, The Scientist and Clocks at present. chris martin is also a champion, so maybe you two should be friends.



Yeah, *Coldplay - Clocks* is a brilliant song. I don't know why it did so badly in the JJJ Hottest 100 two years ago. I believe that the remix of it came #5 this year though. 

Another song that I have taken a liking to lately is *Counting Crows - Mr. Jones*.


----------



## smeagol444

Yes took people some time to warm up to Coldplay..don't know why.. surely Yellow being their debut single was a slight indication of their splendour. A Rush Of Blood To The Head did reasonably well in the charts in Aus. They aren't coming here this year..


----------



## Persephone

Britney Spears' *Toxic* has a quite addictive tune.


----------



## Turin

I have an undying hate for britney spears(name does not deserve to be capitallized), I unfortunately watched the toxic video today and thought it was stupid. Don't take it personally, I hate all pop . 

Kind of old favorite, 'Bodies' by Drowning pool.


----------



## smeagol444

One of my mottos in life is 'spear britney'. valid advice too, do you not agree? lord what fools these mortals be, for actually playing her sythesised electronically produced music and i resent having to call it music.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Hilltop Hoods: "The Nosebleed Section"


----------



## flame

the metal gear solid 2: sons of liberty main theam (guitar version)


----------



## Turin

'Prayer' by Disturbed, I just got both Disturbed cds from my friend.


----------



## Captain

As of now my favorite song is Back in Black by AC/DC, probably because I am learning to play it on my guitar.


----------



## Aragorn21

"From the Inside" by Linkin Park, is now my #1 favorite song.


----------



## Lantarion

Kent - Sundance Kid

Kent is a Swedish/Finnish band, and they sing in Swedish; but I seriously recommend you hear this song, it is beautiful even if you don't understand it.. And Swedish is actually extremely close to English, so with the lyrics in front of you you might even understand it if you dno't already speak Swedish. 
Anyway, this song has such a beautiful chorus, and the words overall are really insightful and beautiful; and what's more, the song always reminds me of a girl I met a short while ago on a cruise, because I bought the CD from Stockholm just before I met her, and I've been listening to it ever since.  

And Kent has lots more wonderful songs; others I recommend are 'Pärlor', 'Dom Andra' and 'Kärleken ventar'.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

I've heard of Kent, but I didn't know they were Finnish as well... they're pretty big in Norway. (they play their songs on the radio all the time)


----------



## Persephone

smeagol444 said:


> One of my mottos in life is 'spear britney'. valid advice too, do you not agree? lord what fools these mortals be, for actually playing her sythesised electronically produced music and i resent having to call it music.




Well I never said I liked Britney Spears I just said her Toxic song has an addictive tune.

I am soul / R&B gal, but sometimes there are pop tunes that get my attention.


----------



## Lantarion

Ithilin said:


> I've heard of Kent, but I didn't know they were Finnish as well... they're pretty big in Norway. (they play their songs on the radio all the time)


Yeah some of the band members are Finnish, about half in fact. Or they're probably Finns who now live in Sweden. 
They're big in Norway? That's funny, because Swedish and Norwegian(although very, very intimately related as languages) are quite different.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

Lantarion said:


> Yeah some of the band members are Finnish, about half in fact. Or they're probably Finns who now live in Sweden.
> They're big in Norway? That's funny, because Swedish and Norwegian(although very, very intimately related as languages) are quite different.



they're not really as different as they claim to be. In fact, they're so similar that they pretend to hate eachother, just to be more "unique"  at least that's the impression I get.


----------



## pipin

1: night prowler
2: Hyway to hell
3: you sholk me all night long
4: derdy deds
5: back in black

all by ACDC


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

My current favorite song keeps changing a lot. And there's not just one song at a time. I really can't name a song right now..


----------



## Turin

My current favorites are, "last train home" by the Lost Prophets and "my december" the original by Linkin Park.


----------



## Turin

New favorite: "the name of my band" by Eminem and D12.


----------



## Thorondor

Turin said:


> My current favorites are, "last train home" by the Lost Prophets...


WHoooo!!! Another Lost Prophets fan!!! Their new CD is one of my new favorites! But right now I am listening to a lot of Lateralus by Tool, and anything by the Shins.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya

1. When a woman loves a man (Westlife)
2. Heal (Westlife)
3. Obvious (Westlife)
4. Cupido (Cristian Castro)
5. Dos Amantes (Cristian Castro)


----------



## Éomond

"Invaders" - Iron Maiden
"Jimmy Was a Race Car Driver" - (i don't know)
"This Love" - Maroon5
"Sunday Morning" - Maroon 5
"Myself" - Maroon5
Any Dashboard Confessionals song
Any Thousand Foot Krutch song


----------



## Flammifer

My current favourite songs are:

"Save the Population" - Red Hot Chili Peppers (who has got RHCP Greatest Hits? It's so good!)

"Road Trippin'" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

"Betterman" - John Butler Trio (has anyone heard of these guys? They're so brilliant! They're Australian so most people probably haven't heard of them; the singer John Butler is American and has lived in Australia for a long time)

"Pickapart - John Butler Trio

"Zebra" - John Butler Trio

"Steal My Kisses" - Ben Harper


----------



## Asha'man

Most anything by Tool, at the moment....been downloading like crazy lately.  "Stinkfist" is good, as are "46 and 2", "Sober", most of the Lateralus album....yep, most anything. 

Ash


----------



## Talierin

Are You Gonna Be My Girl - Jet


----------



## Flammifer

So Jet have infiltrated that American Music Market? They're Aussie you know! Hoorah! That's a brilliant song and it would have been number one over here except that it came out at the same time as Hey Ya!


----------



## Turin

Flammifer said:


> except that it came out at the same time as Hey Ya!



Ugh! *lights begin to fade* Please do not utter such words around me, it almost gave me an alergic reaction  .


----------



## MacAddict

Current Fave Songs: "Savior" - Skillet. And "Fireproof" - Pillar. Nuff Said.


~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, Apple used that song in one of the iPod ads and it's become pretty popular... sooo catchy and bouncy, I love it


----------



## Ambartur

"Forty-six and Two," by Tool; "Schism," by Tool; "Snowbirds and Townies," by Further Seems Forever; "Several Ways to Die Trying," by Dashboard Confessional; "My Immortal," by Evanescence.

Really great songs...


----------



## Lantarion

The Offspring - Staring At The Sun


----------



## Thorondor

Ambartur said:


> "Forty-six and Two," by Tool; "Schism," by Tool; "Snowbirds and Townies," by Further Seems Forever; "Several Ways to Die Trying," by Dashboard Confessional; "My Immortal," by Evanescence.
> 
> Really great songs...


Yes, those are great songs! I loved the Old FSF with Chris. The moon is down= Great CD.


----------



## Thorgeir

"Don't Get Close" - Slipknot
"Stream of Consciousness" - Dream Theater
"Vacant" - Dream Theater
"The Greeting Song" - Red Hot Chili Peppers
"Mellowship Slinky in B Minor" - Red Hot Chili Peppers
"Otherside" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Go RHCP


----------



## Deleted member 3778

eep! your own band?  that's impressive  let us know when the album is out... (wouldn't it be interesting to see how many TTF members have their own band and music?)


----------



## ely

Totally addicted to Sarah Brightman's "Hijo De La Luna".


----------



## Turin

Old but newly rediscovered favorite, Discovery Channel by the Bloodhound gang .


----------



## Ambartur

If and when the album comes out, it'll be called "Crimson Autumn", so you can buy it if you want to...Of course, it has to actually come out first...


----------



## grendel

"Someday" by Nickelback


----------



## Ambartur

These are the lyrics to a couple of our songs (our being my band, "Warrior Poets")

Please tell me what you think, as I personally think they're awesome. I, of course, didn't write them, but a lot of them really apply to me...So tell me what ya'll think...The somethin's are what I couldn't make out or remember.

Crimson Autumn:

A tiny garden,
Robed in oaken trees,
The smell of autumnm,
The rain of crimson leaves,
The roses scattered on the battered stone,
Insciptions from an ancient time,
A maiden left alone,
She runs her fingers on the markings of his name
Memories so ancient,
But they seem like yesterday

I'm waiting for you here,
In the place I saw you last,
This pain is so severe,
But I know it soon will pass,
But till then...I'll wait for you...

Endless dark,
Sorrow brings,
Torn apart,
By all goodhearted things,
Waiting here,
For you to come,
But I know you won't,
Not again,
Not again...

*Chorus*

Running away,
From all the things,
That haunt me...
That chase me...
Missing you,
Wishing for you,
But never again,
Never again...
Can't you see in my eyes?
Can't you see that I will never know peace again?
Come back to me...
Come back to me, my love...
The rain never stops here,
It's soaking my soal,
Weighing me down,
To never rise again...

*Chorus*

----------------------------------------------------

Veil of Glass:

A thousand miles,
A thousand scars,
Left to weep and wonder,
A victory,
A tragedy,
Only room for misery,
Recognition lifts away,
Only time to cry and decay,
The evening sun fades away,
Leaving room for a mournful gray,

*Chorus*
But I know,
That behind the veil of stars,
There is freedom,
Behind the golden glass,
In my dreams,
The grass is evergreen,

Somethin, somethin...
Burns my soul,
Tears me apart
But makes me whole
Somethin, somethin...
Peace of mind
We walk the path,
But no answers will we find

Look into your heart, my friend
Or it shall see a bitter end,
A mind of steel inflexible,
The deepest scars in time will mend,
The tower tall the steeple spire,
All the while you drift, afire,
The blackend smoke, the burning byre,
The curling smoke grows ever higher,

*Chorus*

------------------------------------------------------------------

Harboured Dreams:

Moonlight falling on the leaves,
Wind dancing in the meadows,
Lightning, somethin, somethin.....
Rain falling on my shoulders,

*Chorus*
When in reality,
Pain in blinding me,
Sleep can set me free,
So I will dream,

Kids sitting around the tree,
Grandma with her homemade cookies,
Somethin, somethin, somethin...
Love is the the life within us all,

*Chorus*

Somethin, somethin, somethin...
Pain wrapped in disguise,
Your past you can't conceal,
For it echoes in your eyes,
I see the sorrow that you feel,
Sleep can help survive,
Dreams can break the seal,
So rest your head and close your eyes,

*Chorus*

----------------------------------------------------------

Fallen Figures:

Fallen figures,
Broken dreams,
Lacking courage,
Ripping seams,
The rain falls upon the land,

*Chorus 1*
Is there a way,
To end this today?
Now I must hide,
Within my mind,
And pass away...

Empty ground,
The lack of sound,
All around,
I feel the fear,
This is my final test,
I'll take the plunge...

*Chorus 2*
Is there a way,
To end this today,
But before the end, 
You will remember today,
The sweetest rain...

Bitter tears, 
Slowly die,
People cheer,
Crucify,
I fall away,
The death of day,
The dimming life,
The slow decay,
The candle burns,
But not for long,
The wind consumes this dying song,
I'm fading out...
I'm falling now...
Please catch me...

*Chorus*

-------------------------------------------------

Gates of Eternity:

Verse 1
Watching life through you mirror,
Silhouettes against your darkest lies,
You try your best to make it clearer,
But only comes to crimson skies,
Greenest grass had turned to weeds,
The tallest tree is now but ash,
Watching now the tide recede,
Left alone to bite and gnash,

*Chorus*
Wishing for the halls so golden,
You long to see the gates of pearl,
The kingly crown is laid before you,
Your gleaming flag shall now unfurl,

Verse 2
Watching all your hopes and dreams,
Pass away to fall and die,
Tarninshed gold that used to gleam,
The crippled bird that used to fly ,
What have you left ot gain,
When all the world is lost in doubt?
Bombarded by the endless rain,
The burning flame has now gone out,

*Chorus*

*Bridge*
Only doubts are what's in store,
The blazened shield and gleaming sword,
Friends, allow your hearts to soar,
The heralds shout, To war! To war!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

undefinedThis song has been my fav before and now I find myself listening to it anew again...and I'm going to Sting's concert when he visits here this month!!!!   
it is:

If I Ever Lose My Faith In You

You could say I lost my faith in science and progress
You could say I lost my belief in the holy church
You could say I lost my sense of direction
You could say all of this and worse, but
If I ever lose my faith in you
There'd be nothing left for me to do

Some would say I was a lost man in a lost world
You could say I lost my faith in the people on T.V.
You could say I'd lost my belief in our politicians
They all seemed like game show hosts to me
If I ever lose my faith in you
There'd be nothing left for me to do
I could be lost inside their lies without a trace
But every time I close my eyes, I see your face

I never saw no miracle of science
That didn't go from a blessing to a curse
I never saw no military solution
That didn't always end up as something worse,
But let me say this first

If I ever lose my faith in you
If I ever lose my faith in you
There'd be nothing left for me to do
There'd be nothing left for me to do
If I ever lose my faith
If I ever lose my faith
If I ever lose my faith
If I ever lose my faith in you


----------



## Talierin

DC-10 by Audio Adrenaline is addictive


nice lyrics, Ambartur, send me a cd


----------



## LegolasLuver

"Yeah" By Usher

"I'll make Love to You" BoyzIIMen (i danced to this wit my sweetie)


----------



## Saermegil

"7 Nation Army" - White Stripes.
I play it over and over and over ....
i'm liostening to it now.


----------



## Lantarion

Metallica - The House That Jack Built


----------



## Saermegil

Hey, that used to be my song.. 2-3 years back.


----------



## Turin

Current favorites are "Tipsy" by J-kwon and "Mistress" by Disturbed.


----------



## Lantarion

Yaay for Disturbed! I'm sort of half-listening to their cd 'Believe', although 'The Sickness' has more songs that I like. 
Currently listneing to old ('93 -->) Finnish rock, Apulanta. 

Apulanta - 003


----------



## Turin

Yeah, Disturbed is awsome. Believe is a great cd but I also like the Sickness better. 
Adding to my current favorites, "My band" by Eminem and D12.


----------



## MacAddict

"Surrender" - Cheap Trick (the song from the latest "Universal Studios Theme Park in Orlando")


~MacAddict


----------



## Lantarion

I'm listening to a lot of Three Doors Down, which my brother really likes.. Their songs are great, for the most part, and one I've been listening to a lot is called 'Away From the Sun' (I think that's its title).
Also Nickelback's new stuff seesm really good.


----------



## Turin

New favorites, "Whats your number" by Cypress Hill, and "Realign" by Godsmack.


----------



## Lantarion

I'm slowly but surely moving back to Linkin Park..


----------



## Turin

Lantarion said:


> I'm slowly but surely moving back to Linkin Park..



I'm glad to hear that .


----------



## Finduilas

Current?....hmm..

Soul Asylum's _Runaway Train_.


----------



## Turin

New favorite, "Coke fry cheeseburger" by KJ 52. There was one other but I can't remember it now.


----------



## Ambartur

New song!

Silent Screams by Warrior Poets.


----------



## Turin

I remembered the other one, I think its called "the anthem of our dying day" or something, I just remember that the music video was directed by Mr. Hahn from Linkin Park .


----------



## Persephone

I am currently listening to the Final Fantasy songs, my favorites are Eyes and Suteki da ne.

LOVELY!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Narya is great! Nobuo Uematsu, the composer of the songs is a genius!
I have both soundtracks for parts 7 and 9, both are amazing.


----------



## Finduilas

Speaking of Soundtracks.....has somebody heard of the composer Zbigniew Preisner? He's Polish if not mistaken and he's a genius of one kind. He's a real virtuoso. Pianist too...


----------



## Saermegil

Kill Bill Vol.1 OST.


----------



## Persephone

Ol'gaffer said:


> Narya is great! Nobuo Uematsu, the composer of the songs is a genius!
> I have both soundtracks for parts 7 and 9, both are amazing.


OH YES, NARYA IS GREAT!! EVIL BUT GREAT!!!   

If you want to hear more songs by famous anime's you can visit this site 
BEST ANIME


----------



## MacAddict

The entirety of Switchfoot's "The Beautiful Letdown" CD, I'm constantly listening to most every song on that CD, all of you go buy it now!


~MacAddict


----------



## Aglarthalion

My current favourite song is *Handle With Care* by _Traveling Wilburys_. One of the greatest songs of all time.


----------



## greypilgrim

todays favorite: "Low Budget" by the Kinks.


----------



## Aglarthalion

I like the lyrics to this song: "Crackerbox Palace" by George Harrison. Song of the day!


----------



## Turin

Current favorites, "freak-a-leak remix" by Petey Pablo, and "thats nasty" by Lil Jon.


----------



## Lantarion

Current one for me is *Elecrasy - Cosmic Castaway*. It's featured in the animation-film 'Titan A.E.'; the chorus is really beautiful, and it has nice lyrics in general.


----------



## greypilgrim

today's theme song: "5 Minutes Alone"...Pantera


----------



## Finduilas

Lantarion said:


> Current one for me is *Elecrasy - Cosmic Castaway*. It's featured in the animation-film 'Titan A.E.'; the chorus is really beautiful, and it has nice lyrics in general.



A very beautiful song indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

Nemo - by Nightwish


----------



## Wolfshead

Have you got a promo copy of the album, like the incredibly fortunate Ol'gaffer, the sample, or the single?

Mago de Oz - La Costa Del Silencio

Spanish folk metal, can't get enough of this song, it's great 

And I suppose up there with it is

Finntroll - Trollhammeren

Finnish folk black metal. You can tell they had great fun making this song! http://mp3.centurymedia.com/Finntroll_Trollhammaren_Nattfodd.mp3


----------



## Deleted member 3778

(didn't say I have it yet, not legally anyway)

"Planet Hell" is another great one...


----------



## Wolfshead

Fair enough  I think I might take a trip Kazaa-wards as well for a couple of songs, just to keep me going till it's officially released...


----------



## Persephone

Right now I can't get the OST of HARRY POTTER AND THE CHAMBER OF SECRETS out of my mind. It's driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Finduilas

_Tori Amos - A Sorta Fairytale_ ....


----------



## Ol'gaffer

The entire new Finntroll album has really grown on me, I really like it.

Also, the new Nightwish album has done the same thing, but that was certain from the start.


----------



## Wolfshead

The Finntroll's growing on me with every listen as well. What about that Meads song, is it your favourite yet?


----------



## Morgoth

Well, the song stuck on repeat in my head at the moment is Blind Guardian's 'Nighfall' from 'Nightfall In Middle Earth'. I'm sure it will leave me alone in time. Great album by the way, especially if you're into The Silmarillion (which would be a bit odd if you weren't on a Tolkien website, but there you go) and (Craig, you probably know the correct name for the kind of music it is) german choir/folk/power metal (?).


----------



## Wolfshead

Morgoth said:


> (Craig, you probably know the correct name for the kind of music it is) german choir/folk/power metal (?).


Of course I do, and if I don't, I make it up  I've never seen Blind Guardian described as anything other than power metal, oddly. So I suppose they could be German power metal, although the fact that they're German doesn't add anything to the music as such (like Cruachan being from Ireland, for example), it's just for indentification purposes. So yeah, power metal. Splendid album, and the first metal album I ever bought


----------



## Morgoth

On the subject of Blind Guardian, does anyone know of upcoming BG tour dates, I would love to see them live in the UK, but the last time they played was at Bloodfest (I think, although it could have been called Metalfest- once again Craig, your expertise may come in handy  ) a couple of years ago.


----------



## Wolfshead

Glad to be of service  There's nothing on www.blind-guardian.com about new tours, the last it lists is of the world tour in 2002/3. But you could try www.blind-guardian.com/forum/index.php . There's a section about tours there. But I haven't heard anything lately. 

As for the second part, I fear you're getting mixed up with Ozzfest  The festival is Bloodstock, and this year Children Of Bodom and Gamma Ray are headlining. I'm doing everything I can to make sure I get down to it, because Cruachan are playing - www.bloodstock.uk.com

And if you like Blind Guardian, I reckon you'll like Falconer. Go to www.falconermusic.com , and download the song, The Clarion Call. It's rather excellent


----------



## MacAddict

"My Heartstrings Come Undone" ~ Demon Hunter. Awesome, awesome song, sounds a lot like Linkin Park's "Numb" at the begining. Awesome song.


~MacAddict


----------



## Ambartur

Demon Hunter's awesome!

Staple's good, too.

Awakened is probably the best of all of them, though...Well, I don't know...Demon Hunter is pretty awesome...Hmm.

Something Corporate now being my new temporarily favorite emo band (even though they're not Christian!).

"Pride War" by Further Seems Forever.
"On Legendary" by Further Seems Forever.
"Remember Sammy Jankins" by Staple.
"Deathtrap Daisy" by Staple

That's all I can think of right now, though there are a few more Staple songs that I'm obsessed with right now.


----------



## greypilgrim

todays favorite: "Til I Collapse"...Eminem


----------



## Turin

Its always nice to see another Eminem fan here.

Current favorite, "Freak-a-leak" by Petey Pablo.


----------



## Meselyn

Mine would have to be "tipsy". "1. Here comes the 2, to the 3 to the 4" It's a great song to listen to.


----------



## Wolfshead

I randomly decided to start listening to www.snakenetmetalradio.com again the other night, and this was the song that was playing as it loaded up. So I then went and downloaded it. Now it's my favourite song 

Warrant - Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## Finduilas

Current favourite...

_Stone Sour - Bother_


----------



## Turin

Finduilas said:


> Current favourite...
> 
> _Stone Sour - Bother_



Thats a great song, I never knew who sang it though, thanks .


----------



## Finduilas

No problem!


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Tribute" by Tenacious D.


----------



## Aulë

I'm really liking 'Sit down, Stand up' by _Radiohead_ at the moment. Although it's probably only because of that awesome 'Psycho Bunny' clip over at Newgrounds!


----------



## Wolfshead

> Today's favorite: "Tribute" by Tenacious D.


Great song that  I don't really have a favourite just now, because I'm lacking in new music  Although I've dug out Elvenking's debut, _Heathenreel_ and I'm listening to that now - a very good album  My favourite would probably be something off _Far From The Madding Crowd_ by Wuthering Heights, except Play.com are taking their time getting the album back in stock   

Rog, who did you used to be? I'm guessing you've had a name change because you've got quite a lot of posts (  ), which means you've been round a while, but I don't recognise your name...


----------



## Aulë

CraigSmith said:


> Rog, who did you used to be? I'm guessing you've had a name change because you've got quite a lot of posts (  ), which means you've been round a while, but I don't recognise your name...


Surely you should be able to figure it out from my location? 

And I have managed to change my fav song again:
It's now "The Last Train Home" by _The Lost Prophets_


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm thinking Aule. Am I right? 

EDIT: Yes, you are Aule, because the Now Reading thread says you are reading WoT, and you said on MSN you were doing so  Look what happens when I go away for a while, everyone changes their name and I get confused...  Perhaps I should change mine too...?


----------



## Aulë

CraigSmith said:


> I'm thinking Aule. Am I right?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, you are Aule, because the Now Reading thread says you are reading WoT, and you said on MSN you were doing so  Look what happens when I go away for a while, everyone changes their name and I get confused...  Perhaps I should change mine too...?


Yep, I certainly am the guy who used to be called Aulë, who used to be called Pippin Took. 
Considering that I only changed it 8 hours ago, I wouldn't say you did too bad a job at figuring out who I am.  And it does seem like the latest trend- quite a few people have changed their names recently...


----------



## Wolfshead

You seem a very indecisive sort of fellow   

Ah, only 8 hours. That makes sense now - explains why I didn't notice it before  

And I think I might actually change my name. This boring one harkens back to the days when I had no imagination... I think I'll set up a poll about it later


----------



## Lantarion

I've been listening to Slipknot's newest album, 'The Subliminal Verses'.. It is completely different from so much of their eariler stuff, which I could hardly stomach! They have some really nice actual _songs_ instead of screaming contests, and they really can sing quite well. 
I've had their song 'Before I Forget' running through my head for the last few days, I can't get enough of its chorus.


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "I Saw Red" -Sublime (off the "robbin the hood" album)...Gwen Stefani sings on that one, quite a good song!

I've checked out Elvenking, I don't dig it man...folky-metal -not my style


----------



## Turin

Old but current favorite, "forgot about Dre" by Eminem and Dr. Dre.


----------



## greypilgrim

Turin said:


> Old but current favorite, "forgot about Dre" by Eminem and Dr. Dre.


good one! 
another goodie..."Pump Pump" -Snoop Dog


----------



## Wolfshead

Salgant said:


> Oh! Oh! I know! Arthur_Vandelay!


It would seem someone else has changed their name as well! But Rog mentioned Glorfindel had in another thread, so I'm guessing that's you?



> I've checked out Elvenking, I don't dig it man...folky-metal -not my style


Haha, ok. But me, I love my folk metal


----------



## Saermegil

"Forgot about Dre" - a very good song in one of my top 10 albums.

Pump Pump-the last track of the 2nd best cd ever! 

I just bought the remastered version of "Straight outta Compton-NWA" and I just love the whole of the cd. Right now im listening to "A ***** is a *****"


----------



## Morgoth

I just bought 'Horror Show' and 'The Glorious Burden' by Iced Earth. Both absolutely fantastic albums. The three tracks about Gettysburg ('Held To All Costs' 'The Devil To Pay (?)' and 'High Water Mark') are amazing. My favourite at the moment has to be 'Ghost of Freedom' on Horror show, though. Its so sad  .


----------



## Morgoth

Sorry, the track title should read 'Hold At All Cost' not 'Held To All Cost'.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

_The Siren_ - Nightwish


----------



## greypilgrim

Saermegil said:


> "Forgot about Dre" - a very good song in one of my top 10 albums.
> 
> Pump Pump-the last track of the 2nd best cd ever!
> 
> I just bought the remastered version of "Straight outta Compton-NWA" and I just love the whole of the cd. Right now im listening to "A ***** is a *****"



The remastered version? Hhmmm, I wonder whats so much better about it? 

Check out the song "Chincheck" -NWA  AWESOME!

today's theme song: "People Are Strange" -The Doors...because I had some strange encounters today


----------



## Dark_Glamdring

They are more than one  but well...

Mago de Oz: Fiesta pagana
Rhapsody: The march of the swordmaster


----------



## Saermegil

You see, I dont have the original version, so I bought the remastered one.m I guess the audio is better, it has some bonus tracks and some mixes of songs. Plus it included a mini-poster. 

Is Chin-Check the one with the intro of the woman dialing 911? Yes it is awesome.


----------



## greypilgrim

That's the one!


----------



## Turin

By myself, and Figure .09, by Linkin Park. Both really great songs, I'm getting back to LP now.


----------



## greypilgrim

"In Bloom" -by Nirvana


----------



## Starflower

Sarah McLachlan :Angel


----------



## ShootingStar

I have a lot of favorites, but to narrow it down....
- The Difference by Matchbox twenty
- I Hope You Dance by Lee Ann Womack
- Undignified by David Crowder
- Good Riddance (Time of your Life) by Green Day
- Summer of '69 by Bryan Adams


----------



## greypilgrim

today's favorite: "Fire in da Hole" -Meth and Red


----------



## Eternity

I can´t choose only one. But I like Nightwish and almost all their songs...


----------



## Melian_the_Maya

Sarah Brightman - Love changes everything


----------



## 33Peregrin

Well I am just a dork. My favorite song is The Breaking of the Fellowship, fromt he FOTR soundtrack. I also like Into the West, and Concerning hobbits. OK.... all I pretty much listen to is LOTR.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

I do that too :] learned to play "all" the songs on the piano...
(The Prophecy is one of the best)


----------



## Eternity

I love Concerning hobbits too! Very good song! Is the Breaking of the fellowship the song where the young boy sings? "When the seas and mountis fall and we come to end of days..." or something like that. It´s a lovely song too!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Ithilin said:


> I do that too :] learned to play "all" the songs on the piano...
> (The Prophecy is one of the best)



All of them? Wow! I just got an FOTR piano book, and all I can play so far is.... The Breaking of the Fellowship. Maybe I should learn The Prophecy next.

And yeah Eternity... I love that song! Edward Ross is the boy who sings, I don't know why I like it so much. I love Concerning Hobbits too... I always 'dance' to it with my friends, and it gets really funny.


----------



## Eternity

Edward Ross? Never heard of him, but he sure has beautiful singing voice!Yeah, I love the words of the song!


----------



## speedyturtle817

my fav. songs are all the Newsboys songs.


----------



## greypilgrim

Todays favorite: "Seek and Destroy"...Metallica


----------



## morning star

I can't just pick one...my faves are: Beautiful Letdown--Switchfoot, Chapter 2--Project 86, I Don't Care--Justified(i'm not sure of spelling), Imperfection--Skillet


----------



## Turin

"Bia Bia" by Lil Jon, and still "Forgot about Dre" by Dr. Dre and Eminem.


----------



## Turin

New Favorite, just heard it this morning. "How come" by D12.


----------



## greypilgrim

I hate D12. 

Today's favorite: "Comfortably Numb" -Pink Floyd


----------



## MacAddict

"Breaking the Habit" - Linkin Park


~MacAddict


----------



## Turin

I'd have to agree with you Mac, great song, and great music video too.


----------



## Thorondor

Just rediscovered my Ash _Free All Angels _CD. Perfect summer CD. But the *Best *CD I have found in months is The Honorary Title, _Anthing else but the Truth._ Its on a little indie label(Doghouse) and absolutely awesome. Any indie/emo fans out there that like Dashboard, Death Cab, The Shins, or Bright Eyes should listen to The Honorary Title!


----------



## greypilgrim

Todays favorite: "Slither" -Velvet Revolver


----------



## Turin

Old but awesome song, By Myself, by Linkin Park. I just listened to it and it reminded me of how much I like that song.


----------



## flame

Accidentilly in love - Counting crows (from shrek 2 soundtrack)


----------



## Finduilas

flame said:


> Accidentilly in love - Counting crows (from shrek 2 soundtrack)



Yeah...that's my song of the day too...


----------



## flame

i got a new one!

Cradel of the forest by Akira Yamakoa for Silent Hill 4: The Room soundtrack


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "2112 Overture" -Rush


----------



## Turin

"Bounce" by System of a Down, I'm rediscovering that I really like them, I've been listening to their cds Toxicity and Suga' a lot.


----------



## Gandalf White

Walls ~ Emery


----------



## Thorgeir

Turin said:


> "Bounce" by System of a Down, I'm rediscovering that I really like them, I've been listening to their cds Toxicity and Suga' a lot.


  I've just been getting into Suga a lot lately as well....had the CD for ages, but never really got into it. I find it's a really good CD coz every song has it's moment  .
I've completely worn out Toxicity. Now all it's good for is warming-up when drumming 


Spiders - System of a Down  (sic riff!)


----------



## greypilgrim

Thorgeir said:


> ....had the CD for ages, but never really got into it. I find it's a really good CD coz every song has it's moment  .


I like that cd alot  ...but only the first four or five songs.

Today's favorite: "Stranger In A Strange Land" -Iron Maiden


----------



## Turin

The drummer for System of a Down is awesome, all their stuff sounds so cool. I really like the first 6 tracks on Suga but my favorite so far is 'Suggestions'.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Finntroll - Trollhammaren


----------



## trolls' bane

Richard Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" from the opera Die Walkure.


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Ghetto Bird" -Ice Cube


----------



## smeagol444

California by phantom planet and Greed for Your Love by missy higgins. she's an aussie and nobody knows about her yet. absolute gold.


----------



## MacAddict

Pretty much the entirety of O.C. Supertones new album "Revenge of the O.C. Supertones" would be my CFS (Current Favorite Song).


~MacAddict


----------



## Ambartur

"Dive Right In" and "Sidewalks" by Story of the Year.

"Jet Black New Year" by Thursday.

"When You Say You Love Me" by Josh Groban.

"Aimless Endeavor" by Beloved.

"Monachetti" by Further Seems Forever.

That's most of 'em, I think. Awesome songs.


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Staring Down The Barrel of a .45" ~??? (I don't even know if that's the name of the song)


----------



## Dark_Glamdring

Radio hits
Maroon 5 "This love"
Rasmus "In the shadows"

AFI "Silver and cold"
Rhapsody "Village of dwarves"


----------



## MacAddict

Ambartur said:


> "Aimless Endeavor" by Beloved.



I really like the intro for that song, not as much as the song itself, but I really like the beginning of it. Cool song.


~MacAddict


----------



## Turin

greypilgrim said:


> Today's favorite: "Staring Down The Barrel of a .45" ~??? (I don't even know if that's the name of the song)



Good song. Its actually called '45' and its by a band called Shinedown .


----------



## trolls' bane

Tschaikovsky's 1812 Overture.


----------



## Ambartur

MacAddict said:


> I really like the intro for that song, not as much as the song itself, but I really like the beginning of it. Cool song.
> 
> 
> ~MacAddict



I love the chorus to that one. Particularly the part right before, when it does the weird walk-down to the drop-D. I love that. I play te rythm all the time on my bass when I'm just listening to Mr. Williams (Band Director) talk.

One I forgot:

"Lancaster, PA" by The Beautiful Mistake. Awesome song. I love the beginning. Another cool one is "For a Friend". The guitar solo in the middle is one of the coolest to listen to.

"For You to Notice" by Dashboard Confessional. The So Impossible EP version, that is. My theme song right there...

Last one:

"Shekina" by Blindside. The girl singing is awesome. Not to mention the cello...


----------



## Éomond

Ambartur said:


> "For You to Notice" by Dashboard Confessional. The So Impossible EP version, that is. My theme song right there...



Whoa! Another Dashboard fan! Sweet. Anywho, that's cool, "For You to Notice" was my most clear, dead-on theme song of last school year. Now I've just moved on to "Vindicated."
also-
Linkin Park's "Breaking the Habit"
Dashboard Confessional "Again I Go Unnoticed"


----------



## Ambartur

Oh, dude, Dashboard's awesome. The only ones I don't own are the So Impossible and Drowning EPs, but I ripped those off the internet, so I've got 'em all. My favorites are still: Morning Calls, Several Ways to Die Trying, Remember to Breathe (So Impossible version), Living in Your Letters (in the Top 2), A Plain Morning, This Ruined Puzzle, Standard Lines, Shirts and Gloves, and For You to Notice (So Impossible version). 

Of course, I love virtually every other song, but still...These are the favorites.

ONe of the things that scares me is that Dashboard's becoming so stupidly popular, that it seems like they're losing what it is that makes them Dashboard. It's like they're becoming too...corporized (if that's a word). That's the only sucky thing about it...Curses upon MTV...


----------



## Thorondor

Ambartur said:


> ONe of the things that scares me is that Dashboard's becoming so stupidly popular, that it seems like they're losing what it is that makes them Dashboard. It's like they're becoming too...corporized (if that's a word). That's the only sucky thing about it...Curses upon MTV...


Yes, curses upon MTV and Clive Davis at Interscope Records!!! I've loved the stuff Chris Carrabba has done for years and I'm frightened at the horny little teenage girls that are now "his biggest fans".  Anyways...I've always loved So Impossible, Anyone,anyone, Ender will save us all, The Good Fight, also Snowbirds and Townies & Wearing Thin off The Moon is Down. Hands Down(So Impossible EP) used to be my favorite song, but the new version ruined it for me...

If you guys out there like Dashboard, listen to The Honorary Title! They're an awesome indie band I found! 

Other always great songs:
M. Shepard & Wind Up --Thursday
The New Year & Expo '86 -- Death Cab for Cutie
Lover I Don't Have to Love & The Calender Hung Itself -- Bright Eyes


----------



## Ambartur

So Impossible is honsestly one of my least favorite songs by them. The others are #'s 10, 11, and 12 on their latest cd. #12 is the worst...I hate it.

Yeah, it used to be 'punk' (I use the quotations because it's not really even that. It's just the cheap, mainstream/sucky version of real punk, which is still the same as it was 20 years ago), but now it's getting to where 'emo' (same as before. Granted, there are a few good emo bands that emerge every once in a while, but the vast majority of the new stuff coming out is ****) is the thing to be if you want kids to fawn over you. Case in point: Saves the Day...

I liked emo back _before _ it was popular, thank you...

The only new secular emo band I think is good is Story of the Year. But alas, it seems that they're getting immensely popular already, so I'm a little worried about their next album; it may dissapoint me...

I'm downloading a few songs by honorary Title already.


----------



## Thorondor

I've been labeled somewhat of a music snob for the fact I'll discover a good underground band, and then when the masses find it a year later and their music starts becoming obnoxiously popular, I've lost interest and have moved on to something else. When major labels start marketing to the masses, its like dumbing it down to the lowest common dominator. And there are some pretty dumb people out there. Case in Point: At the last Dashboard concert I heard a girl singing..."I'll be truthful, _*I'll be a Cavalier*_, I'll be yours my dear"

As for Saves the Day, I've liked some of their stuff. In Reverie hands down sucked, but Stay What You Are had it moments, and Through Being Cool while not being the greatest ever, it was a dumb/fun pseudo emo/punk CD. I'd never say that Chris Connelly is a great lyricist by any means, but they don't seem like corporate puppets such as Simple Plan...*shudders*

I agree that Story of the Year is a great CD, and they will probably come back with a crappy second album. That said, I'm really disappointed in Taking Back Sunday's new CD. It's not bad, but compared with Tell all Your Friends, and also Brand New's Deju Entendu, its kind of bland. 

Alas, I mostly worried about "new hit" bands like Modest Mouse...They are the type of band that deserve to be heard, but aren't meant to be superstars. I'm pretty sure Issac Brock will find some way to screw it up, and they will be back in obscurity soon  

In the end, I'll have to be content that there will always be good bands out there that no matter how hard they try, they'll never be popular, like The Get Up Kids or Bright Eyes. And there will always be bands no one will ever hear of like The Honorary Title, Fugazi, Southerly, Broken Social Scene, or The Faint.


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's Favorite: "All Mixed Up" ~311


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yo! I'm all out for Maroon 5!

I love their song "She Will be Loved". It is my favorite! I also love all of their other songs. They Rock!!! If anyone else loves them, please send me a message!

Always,

Hobbit-queen


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Sonata Arctica - The Cage 

and another song by the same band: Victoria's Secret.

Great Finnish heavy band, check them out.


----------



## MacAddict

"Bring Me Down"
"Rewind"
"Frontline"
"Let It Out"

And the 8 other songs from Pillar's new album "Where do we go from here?" If you like any of Pillar's stuff go buy this CD now!

~MacAddict


----------



## Ambartur

I have officially found The String Quartet Tribute to Tool, Vol. 1 & 2. *drools* I never realized just how awesome and amazingly talented musicians Tool is comprised of.

"Parabola"
"Undertow"
"Schism" (only the bridge)
"Intolerant"
"The Grudge"


----------



## greypilgrim

wow...a string quartet!!  I have to ask...are there drums too??? I love Tool!

Todays favorite: "Gimme Some More" ~Busta Rhymes


----------



## Ambartur

No, no drums, just orchestral instruments. There are a few percussion-like instruments played on some parts of some of them, but no drums.

"About a Burning Fire" by Blindside for today.


----------



## Ronaldinho

At the moment Natasha Beningfield's single. Plus 'Growing on me' by The Darkness.


----------



## Dark_Glamdring

Maroon 5 "This love"


----------



## Ambartur

"The Brilliant Dance" by Dashboard Confessional.

"Ruthless" by Something Corporate.


----------



## Dark_Glamdring

Hoobastank-The Reason XDDD stuck in my head

Also love Madonna- American life (and her both video clips for this song. Awesome)

Rammstein - Mein Tein XDDD


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Fall to Pieces" ~Velvet Revolver


----------



## Ellothiel

Excuse me mister - Ben Harper
The Reason

by the way, does anyone here know "Kaizers Orchestra"? I like their music although I don't understand what they're singing.. I it's norwegian


----------



## Éomond

Walls -- Emery
You're So Last Summer -- Taking Back Sunday
This Ruined Puzzle -- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

My current favorite song is (and I like it mostly because of the music; I don't usually even hear the lyrics properly before I've seen them written:

http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~rob/mid...k-savage_garden.tbound-derivative_1.resyn.mp3

To the Moon and Back

She's taking her time making up the reasons
To justify all the hurt inside
Guess she knows from the smiles and the look in their eyes
Everyone's got a theory about the bitter one
They're saying, "Mama never loved her much"
And, "Daddy never keeps in touch
That's why she shies away from human affection"
But somewhere in a private place
She packs her bags for outer space
And now she's waiting for the right kind of pilot to come
And she'll say to him

I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
If you'll be my baby
Got a ticket for a world where we belong
So would you be my baby?

She can't remember a time when she felt needed
If love was red then she was color blind
All her friends they've been tried for treason
And crimes that were never defined
She's saying, "Love is like a barren place,
And reaching out for human faith
Is like a journey I just don't have a map for"
So baby's gonna take a dive and
Push the shift to overdrive
Send a signal that she's hanging
All her hopes on the stars
What a pleasant dream

I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
If you'll be my baby
Got a ticket for a world where we belong
So would you be my baby?

Mama never loved her much
And, Daddy never keeps in touch
That's why she shies away from human affection
But somewhere in a private place
She packs her bags for outer space
And now she's waiting for the right kind of pilot to come
And she'll say to him

I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
If you'll be my baby
Got a ticket for a world where we belong
So would you be my baby?

I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
If you'll be my baby
Got a ticket for a world where we belong
So would you be my baby?


----------



## Persephone

Gravity by Maaya Sakamoto


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Black Sabbath" ~Black Sabbath


----------



## Finduilas

Ireth Telrúnya said:


> My current favorite song is (and I like it mostly because of the music; I don't usually even hear the lyrics properly before I've seen them written:
> 
> http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~rob/mid...k-savage_garden.tbound-derivative_1.resyn.mp3
> 
> To the Moon and Back
> 
> She's taking her time making up the reasons
> To justify all the hurt inside
> Guess she knows from the smiles and the look in their eyes
> Everyone's got a theory about the bitter one
> They're saying, "Mama never loved her much"
> And, "Daddy never keeps in touch
> That's why she shies away from human affection"
> But somewhere in a private place
> She packs her bags for outer space
> And now she's waiting for the right kind of pilot to come
> And she'll say to him
> 
> I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
> If you'll be my baby
> Got a ticket for a world where we belong
> So would you be my baby?
> 
> She can't remember a time when she felt needed
> If love was red then she was color blind
> All her friends they've been tried for treason
> And crimes that were never defined
> She's saying, "Love is like a barren place,
> And reaching out for human faith
> Is like a journey I just don't have a map for"
> So baby's gonna take a dive and
> Push the shift to overdrive
> Send a signal that she's hanging
> All her hopes on the stars
> What a pleasant dream
> 
> I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
> If you'll be my baby
> Got a ticket for a world where we belong
> So would you be my baby?
> 
> Mama never loved her much
> And, Daddy never keeps in touch
> That's why she shies away from human affection
> But somewhere in a private place
> She packs her bags for outer space
> And now she's waiting for the right kind of pilot to come
> And she'll say to him
> 
> I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
> If you'll be my baby
> Got a ticket for a world where we belong
> So would you be my baby?
> 
> I would fly to the moon and back if you'll be...
> If you'll be my baby
> Got a ticket for a world where we belong
> So would you be my baby?



Indeed...  

Today's favourite: _Joe Satriani's Always with me, always with you_!


----------



## Manveru

oh, my... little one... what are you listening to?! good call 

heard his album "strange beautiful music"? try listening to: chords of life, you saved my life, what breaks a heart... tho, there's no better than the one you mentioned, as well as: crystal planet, surfing with the alien, ceremony...

what about steve vai? (_ya yo gakk_ rocks!  )

as for my fave at the moment... hmm... tough... let me see what i'll play in a moment... dzem - chce ci cos powiedziec (free translation: jam - wanna tell you something) sounds familiar?


----------



## Finduilas

Yep! Listening to his things over and over again and watching his videos and...gosh...what I want the most is to learn to play Always with me, Always with you on the guitar but...still not that skilled...patience...patience...

Anyway, my favourites are the one above and _Love Thing_...as for Steve Vai, I've only watched one concert of his...and of John Petrucci...fantastic! 

Hmm...never heard that one....  ...i wonder why...  

Okay, second favourite  ...Ceca - _Zabranenij grad_


----------



## Talierin

Space Robot Five and Daylight by Brave Saint Saturn


----------



## Manveru

Finduilas said:


> Yep! Listening to his things over and over again and watching his videos and...gosh...what I want the most is to learn to play Always with me, Always with you on the guitar but...still not that skilled...patience...patience...


 i remember my good friend said once, still in high school, he wanted to play joe's songs... this year he should have graduated from his studies (leading instrument: guitar), don't know; no word from him. ah, i wanna good ol' times to come back...

"friends" by joe satriani (in honor of old friendship)


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Tommy's Theme" (or is it "Belly"?) ~Belly Soundtrack

a very good song with Nas, Ja Rule, DMX, and MethodMan ...AWESOME!!!


----------



## Persephone

Finduilas said:


> Indeed...
> 
> Today's favourite: _Joe Satriani's Always with me, always with you_!


REALLY??? I absolutely love Joe Satriani!! I have his album Surfing with the Alien and that song is by far my favorite in the list too!!

Great Guitar player!

My brother can actually do Always with me, always with you on the guitar.


----------



## rohobbits

well my current favorite song on the radio is a song by
maroon 5 and it is called "she will be loved"
it is a really good song, plus I like alot of other songs by maroon 5.
another song which is really good is called 
"break away". I am not sure who it is by but who cares it is still 
a good song!!!


----------



## Persephone

The song that I can't take away from my mind is the theme song of Spongebob Squarepants!

*OOOOOHHHHH, WHO LIVES IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEA????*


----------



## Turin

Current favorites are "Somebody told me" by The Killers, and "Fly from the inside" by Shinedown.

On the rap side I like "Don't say nothing" by the Roots.


----------



## Wolfshead

_Somebody Told Me_ is probably one of my favourites just now as well. I reckon my favourite is _Don't Fear The Reaper_ by Blue Oyster Cult, or _Alright Now_ by Free. Both from an album called Rock Monsters I got in HMV for a tenner - 2 cds, 37 classic rocks tracks  http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006BINI/pd_ka_0/202-5442778-5408661



> OOOOOHHHHH, WHO LIVES IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEA????


SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!!!


----------



## greypilgrim

Shinedown now has three songs of which I like, making me a fan.

Today's favorite: "Celluloid Heroes" ~The Kinks

"Everybody's a dreamer, everybody's a star..."


----------



## Ambartur

Right now, the two are:

"The Grudge" by Tool (the real version, not the Strings version)

"Everything Meaningless" by Like David. It quotes, like, the first five chapters of Ecclesiastes with nothing but piano and violins in the background. It's so awesome. It's really great to read your Bible with.


----------



## Turin

greypilgrim said:


> Shinedown now has three songs of which I like, making me a fan.
> 
> Today's favorite: "Celluloid Heroes" ~The Kinks
> 
> "Everybody's a dreamer, everybody's a star..."



Shinedown is one of my new favorite bands, as far as I know they only have 3 singles though. I've been meaning to buy their cd along with the Alterbridge cd 'one day remains'.


----------



## Thorondor

Right now it would have to be Desperate Guys and How Could I Forget by The Faint. How can anyone go wrong with Indie Punk turned Dance Club Techno?


----------



## greypilgrim

Turin said:


> Shinedown is one of my new favorite bands, as far as I know they only have 3 singles though.


OK_Their acoustic version of "simple man" is just absolutely horrible. I'd rather listen to a spoon in a sink disposal. ****!

Today's favorite: "Sunshine" ~Lil' Flip +some chick

"I'll treat you like milk, I'll do nothin' but spoil you."


----------



## Turin

greypilgrim said:


> OK_Their acoustic version of "simple man" is just absolutely horrible. I'd rather listen to a spoon in a sink disposal. ****!



Its not that bad, I like the guitar, just not the singing.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

Ellothiel said:


> by the way, does anyone here know "Kaizers Orchestra"? I like their music although I don't understand what they're singing.. I it's norwegian



Yes, a norwegian friend of mine listens to them all the time. Right now I'm trying to learn Chopin's "Nocturne"...which might take a while.


----------



## Richard

I liked May It Be and also Gollums song


----------



## Deleted member 3778

Those are great songs, can't believe I used to hate Gollum's Song >.< Into the West and Use Well the Days are nice too


----------



## Eledhwen

*Bilbo's Last Song (at the Grey Havens)*

Bilbo's Last Song is my favourite. I sing it to my own Celtic style tune. 
I never get to the end without tears, I don't know why.


----------



## Astaldo

Well my current favourite song is "Don't Fade Away" by Whitesnake. It's just great.


----------



## greypilgrim

"Frodo of the Nine Fingers and the Ring of Doom" is a cool song.


----------



## Astaldo

Is there actually this song?


----------



## rohobbits

my current favorite song on the lotr's songs is ''Into the West"
I like it. it is really cool. who agree's with me?

rohobbits


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I shall agree with you rohobbits.

Wha,ha,ah! (sorry) Yeah, Into the West is a great song. I listed to it everynight before I go to sleep. It is such a pretty song. I hope other people like it too.
I was so exighted when that song won an Acadamy award. I claped my head off laying in my bed watching TV. I can't believe The Return of the King won 11 Oscars! Well, actually I can. That movie Rocks!!!!!!!! (so does the book)

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Astaldo

Hobbit-queen said:


> I listed to it everynight before I go to sleep. It is such a pretty song. I hope other people like it too.


I am also doing this. It is a perfect relaxing song from an absolute great singer.


----------



## Dark_Glamdring

Still Tierra Santa and Mago de Oz


----------



## greypilgrim

Astaldo said:


> Is there actually this song?


Yes, there is! It's off the Lord of the Rings cartoon by Warner Bros. (from the '70's)

Today's favorite: "Spirits in a Material World" ~The Police


----------



## Astaldo

For today's song I would say "strange World" - Iron Maiden


----------



## EáSurion

Talierin said:


> I know we have a bazillion music threads, but this one's a little different! Just list your current favorite song, you know, the song that you listen to every day just cause it touches something inside you. And then if it changes, list the new one!
> 
> Mine is: Those Words are not Enough by Relient k


My immortal by Evanescence


----------



## trolls' bane

Once again, I'll have to come from the classical music end of the spectrum.

I can't get that prelude to Siegfried, Act 1, out of my head at all.
And i'd also like to mention that it took me eleven hours to post this. I mean that quite literally, since I forgot I was posting and went to bed.


----------



## Finduilas

David Gray's _This year's love_...

And Preisner's _10 Easy Pieces for Piano_...the whole album.


----------



## morning star

hmmm...well lately i've been into alot of Linkin Parks stuff.....Breaking the Habit, Points Of Authority off of Reanimation, and Lying From You have to be my faves.

All though I must say I still can't get away from Project 86....
And of course Chevelle just released their new cd...


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Turin said:


> New favorite, 'Meant to live' by Switchfoot. Also 'Yeah' by Lil Jon featuring Ludacris and Usher.


 
I think User is a great signer my fav. song by him is Confessions 2 its so touching what do you think?

Hobbit-Queens *sister* [ I didnt feel like loggin in so reply to my sissy}


----------



## Hobbit-queen

My tyop five are:
1 Confessions 2
2 yeah
3 my place
4 miss indipendent
5 get out by JOJO 

iy any of these are your fav. then post me a reply or if you hate any of theses songs tell my I love to lisen> Hobbit-queens *sister* { I dont have a log in yet so this works at least my sister doest know yet oh well}


----------



## celebnaurwen

Switchfoot-"On Fire"


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Slaughtered" ~Pantera


----------



## spirit

My favourite sond is: Fields of Innocence by Evanescence!


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Walkie Talkie Man" ~???


----------



## Kelonus

Avril Lavigne, Under My Skin Album is good. I love her voice.


----------



## spirit

Kelonus said:


> Avril Lavigne, Under My Skin Album is good. I love her voice.


She gives me a headache!


----------



## Turin

Avril's cool, I just don't know what she's so mad about, she's hot, rich, and famous. 
New favorite: "Ocean breathes salty" by Modest Mouse.


----------



## e.Blackstar

oi..er, maybe Beautiful Letdown or something else by Switchfoot. I love switchfoot!!!!!!!!! or maybe Momentum by TobyMac..yeah, that's it


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Tangerine" ~Led Zepplin


----------



## Dark_Glamdring

Mago de oz: El atrapa sueños
Mago de oz: El arbol de la noxe triste
Edguy: Out of control
Maroon 5: This love
Warcry: Alejandro


----------



## Astaldo

greypilgrim said:


> Today's favorite: "Tangerine" ~Led Zepplin


Great song but I prefer the classic "Stairway to Heaven" and the powerful "Immigrant Song"


----------



## trolls' bane

Oh, great. Now I've got some Frank Sinatra song stuck in my head.


----------



## Ambartur

"Osmosis" by Liquid Tension Experiment

Also "Freedom of Speech" by the same.

"Self-Made Martyr" by Warrior Poets.


----------



## Ponte

"The Wind Stands Silent" by Judas Iscariot and "I Am The Black Wizards" by Emperor.


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Ball and Chain" ~Sublime


----------



## Astaldo

"Streets of Philadelphia" by Bruce Springsteen, from the Philadelphia movie with Tom Hanks.


----------



## Thorgeir

Ambartur said:


> *"Osmosis" by Liquid Tension Experiment*


Ahh!!! That's the spirit Ambartur!! Join greypilgrim and I as we preach to TTF of Dream Theater and all of their side projects! (We'll talk greypilgrim  )  


The Dance Of Eternity - Dream Theater (Can play it on drums  )


----------



## Aulë

As it has been for a while now:

Girls - The Prodigy


----------



## Aragorn21

Metallica - Sanitarium


----------



## Turin

Aragorn21 said:


> Metallica - Sanitarium



That's a great song, over the past couple months I've become a huge Metallica fan.


----------



## Ambartur

"Hanging by a Thread" and "Sabra Girl" by Nickel Creek.

"I Want it All" by Shane & Shane.


----------



## Narsil

Stuff in the CD player...

_Take a Look in the Mirror_ from Korn. 

Any and all albums by Linkin Park. 

I love Kid Rock's _Devil Without A Cause_.

Anything by Collective Soul. They have a new album out that's on my Christmas list.


----------



## Turin

oldish new favorite, "fade to black" by Metallica.


----------



## Uminya

"Amerika" by Rammstein from the _Reise, Reise_ album.


----------



## morning star

Taking Back Sunday--A decade under the influence
Green day--boulevard of broken dreams
Green day--Wake me up when september ends
Sugarcult--memory
pax217--what is love
story of the year--anthem of our dying day


----------



## Turin

morning star said:


> Taking Back Sunday--A decade under the influence
> Green day--boulevard of broken dreams
> Green day--Wake me up when september ends
> Sugarcult--memory
> pax217--what is love
> story of the year--anthem of our dying day



All of these are favorites of mine, except those that I haven't yet heard of .


----------



## cardanas

Ciryaher said:


> "Amerika" by Rammstein from the _Reise, Reise_ album.



i love that song
right now i like "the leaving song part 2" by AFI


----------



## Thorondor

cardanas said:


> i love that song
> right now i like "the leaving song part 2" by AFI


I'm partial to "Cinematic" by AFI...also loving "Romantic Rights" and "Sexy Results" from a band called Death from Above 1979.


Hey Turin...Cool dancing Pom-Pom!


----------



## reem

At this very moment:
No Leaf Clover - Metallica


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Cemetary Gates" ~Pantera

in case you didn't hear about it: Dimebag Darrell was shot and killed while playing at a concert in Columbus, Ohio, two nights ago. Some dude just walked up on stage and wasted him.

R.I.P.


----------



## lossenandunewen

The Decline by NoFX!

greatest 20 minutes of pure straight punk with a message ever written.


----------



## Éomond

5 most current favorite songs:

There's No 'I' in Team - Taking Back Sunday
Brand New Colony - Postal Service
Time is Running Out - Muse
Autobahn - Anberlin
Sic Transit Gloria - Brand New


----------



## pipin

paranoid black sabbath


----------



## greypilgrim

Dude.. Paranoid is (one of the) BEST Black Sabbath tune!!!!!

Todays favorite "Under the Bridge" -Red Hot Chili Pepperrs


----------



## Hobbit-queen

American Idiot by Greenday......can't you tell?

I have to tell you people everything...


----------



## Hammersmith

In the last few days Mission Profile or Flags And Footprints, both by Threshold


----------



## Turin

Awesome song, "I Smoke, I Drink" by Body Head Bangers. In the rock section, "Unforgiven ll" by Metallica.


----------



## Aiglos

Reason is Treason - Kasabian

It's the current Longbottom Leaf of british indie....


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT

It Whoud Have To Been The Bst Song Of All Time "into The Wast" That Song Is The Bom


----------



## Zale

Dark Angel's Darkness Descends:

"This city is guilty
The crime is life
The sentence is death
Darkness Descends."

Played at 1, 000, 000, 000 mph 

Also Painkiller:

"Faster than a bullet
Terrifying scream
Enraged and full of anger
He's half man and half machine"

Although the solo on Chuck's version is better.


----------



## Elorendil

My favorite song? Hmm.... I would have to say either _Homesick_, by MercyMe or _Dancing with the Angels_ by Monk & Neagle.


----------



## Hammersmith

This morning I woke up with Guns n Roses' _You Could Be Mine_ and Mars Volta's _The Widow_ in my head. Great tunes. Can't get them out of my head and that suits me fine


----------



## smeagol444

ASLAN THE GREAT said:


> It Whoud Have To Been The Bst Song Of All Time "into The Wast" That Song Is The Bom



are you referring to the annie lennox song from rotk? excuse my ignorance if you aren't..  if you are then yes it is the bomb, accompanied by the beautiful sketches in the credits of the film. it was at this point i had to be dragged from the cinema, with my companions hissing at me to 'please stop crying so loudly you're making a scene.'

purple monkey dishwasher.


----------



## Hammersmith

Still _The Widow_...Dream Theater's cover of _O Holy Night_ and some random songs by Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Happy" -Mudvayne

Oh man! ... this song kicks my ***!


----------



## Turin

I'm really liking Green Day's American Idiot cd, "Are we the waiting" is one of my favorites along with "Wake me up when september ends". I just got the new Jimmy Eat World cd, it's okay, but the only songs I like on it are the two singles "Work" and "Pain".


----------



## Hammersmith

Queen - The Prophet's Song...this one continually floats around near my top few, and it's leaped to the fore again.


----------



## Zale

Dark Angel - Perish In Flames. Speed, great lyrics, fantastic solo. Great outtro track.

Also Mastodon's Trainwreck. Can't understand why I didn't mention it before.


----------



## Aulë

http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/SerialThrilla/


Check it out, it's awesome. It's this plug-in that keeps track of the music you listen to on your comp. And from that, recommends similar new music that's come out. Then it's got charts for different groups of people. And one massive chart for everyone combined. Radiohead is miles ahead!


----------



## Nienna Súrion

Whatcha Gon Do?-Lil Jon and The Eastside Boyz <3 <3

This song r0x0rz...^_~


----------



## Hammersmith

Aulë said:


> http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/SerialThrilla/
> 
> 
> Check it out, it's awesome. It's this plug-in that keeps track of the music you listen to on your comp. And from that, recommends similar new music that's come out. Then it's got charts for different groups of people. And one massive chart for everyone combined.


That's quite a decent website! Thanks!



Aulë said:


> Radiohead is miles ahead!


That is wrong and frightening.


----------



## Hammersmith

Quite a good website indeed. This is me - http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/HammersmithBorn/ 
And as is no doubt evident, I'm in a Dream Theater mood lately, being totally and utterly hooked on _The Spirit Carries On_, to say nothing of several live performances I've recently acquired bootlegs of and the whole Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence album


----------



## e.Blackstar

be my escape by Relient K...also True Blue by Bright Eyes.


----------



## Talierin

I made a TTF group over on audioscrobbler, it's here if you're interested: http://www.audioscrobbler.com/group/The+Tolkien+Forum

I'm www.audioscrobbler.com/user/talierin


----------



## Thorondor

e.Blackstar said:


> be my escape by Relient K...also True Blue by Bright Eyes.


 

BRIGHT EYES!!!!!!! 

Conor is one of my true obsessions in life...Right now I'm in love with Arc of Time and First Day of My Life. 

Other than that I've been listening to the CD: I can make a mess like nobody's business. Also Chocolat and Run by Snow Patrol.


----------



## Gil-Galad

well,I can't talk about favourite song at the moment,but right not I am listening to one really good psychedelic trance mix :

*Cybernetica (March 2004) - mixed by Morlack*
the selection by Morlack is really impressive as well as the mix:

_1.Quirk - Spy vs Spy
2.Slide - Unobtanium
3.Quirk - Dark Matter
4.Slide - Saturnalia
5.Syrinx - Tremolo Heaven
6.R.e.e.k. - Subconscious Mind
7.Joujouka - Right Stuff
8.Cydonia - King of New York
9.Front Line Assembly - Evil Playground (Tim Schuldt rmx)
10.Tim Schuldt - Mummy Machine
11.Delta - As a Child I Could Walk on the Ceiling
12.Psychaos - Chaos to Order
13.Four Carry Nuts - Kay Sea Isle
14.Koxbox - Life is...( X-Dream rmx)
15. X-Dream - Psychedelic Rock n Roll_

enjoy.......


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT

AMERICAN IDIOT BY GREEN DAY


----------



## arisen pheonix

the current BEST song on the planet is LIKE A STONE by AUDIOSLAVE.... 

it is closely followed by the song that causes the most brain damage but is none the less beautifull JOIN ME I DEATH by HIM.... (duh)


----------



## Hammersmith

Like A Stone is quite a nice song, but does it really merit such large and irritating font size?


----------



## Aulë

New Audioslave album in a few months


----------



## Talierin

New Aquabats album in three months


----------



## Aulë

New Oasis album in a few months!


----------



## Ingwë

I have never heard them.
My avourute song is mazbe Lose youself by Eminem. I prefer RAP/ Hip Hop and I think he is the best. I also love Stan. Great song!
Lose youself lyrics on _this page_


----------



## Sir

I have a few favorites I suppose..... No Leaf Clover is a favorite from Metallica.... then the Orchestral side of me likes Liberi Fatali, Agnus Dei, and Destati....


----------



## arisen pheonix

yes it is worth such a big font because it special and it took me forever and a day to get ahold of it (thank you o mighty god of music  )
more good songs
Nymphetamyne-cradle of filth
burn-the cure
du hast-rammstien
apocolypse please-muse

i could go on....


----------



## Turin

"Burning bright" by Shinedown, and "Wake me up when september ends" by Greenday. Another old favorite is "Hero of the day" by Metallica.


----------



## Atanóne

I listen to these 5 daily. (It is a rather odd mix.)

One- Metallica
Stay on These Roads- A-ha
Reach For The Sky- Social Distortion
Built For Speed- Stray Cats
Heartbreak Hotel- Elvis

There are a lot of great songs listed here!

Edited because I can't believe I forgot to add Kashmir-Led Zeppelin!


----------



## Hammersmith

I've been listening to Pearl Jam a lot lately, especially _Given To Fly _and _Betterman_


----------



## Ghorim

Oh excellent! A music thread! Finally a place where I can actually contribute...

I dare say that I've had love affairs with hundreds if not thousands of songs, but just looking at my iTunes' objective count of total listens, here are some of the songs that I play the most:

The Velvet Underground - 'Sunday Morning'
The Futureheads - 'Man Ray'
Pixies - 'Debaser'
Talking Heads - 'Born Under Punches (The Heat Goes On)'
Led Zeppelin - 'Communication Breakdown'
Mission of Burma - 'Max Ernst'
Queens of the Stone Age - 'First It Giveth'

So yeah... generally upbeat, aggressive songs, though 'Sunday Morning' is very relaxed. When writing, I generally listen to more quiet, moody compositions, like Miles Davis or Sigur Ros... some other favorites right now are Nick Drake, Elliott Smith, the Decemberists and on the other end of the spectrum, Gang of Four. 

In case you can't tell, I'm a huge music geek over here.


----------



## Aulë

Queens of the Stone Age - Little Sister
Oasis - Hey Lyla
Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.


All from their new albums!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

Mae - Someone Else's Arms


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

Thorondor said:


> BRIGHT EYES!!!!!!!
> 
> Conor is one of my true obsessions in life...Right now I'm in love with Arc of Time and First Day of My Life.
> 
> Other than that I've been listening to the CD: I can make a mess like nobody's business. Also Chocolat and Run by Snow Patrol.



We have the same taste is music, you should check out The Stars


----------



## L'Silinrul

Current favorites... hmm...

Stand My Ground - Within Temptation
Eyes on Me - Faye Wong
On My Own - Sweetbox
So Long - Everlast

So, as you can see... most of it is softer stuff compare to my normal listening mix of korn, rammstein, static-x, and disturbed. ^_^


----------



## Zale

Amon Amarth - Death In Fire
Testament - D.N.R.

Mighty tunes!


----------



## Elorendil

My current favorite song is a toss up between the two piano pieces I'm currently playing: Rachmaninoff's Prelude in G Minor and Beethoven's Piano Concerto #1 in C Major, Opus 27. Their both absolutely amazing! I think if I had to choose just one, it would be the Rachmaninoff, though.


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "BYOB" -System of a Down


----------



## Hammersmith

Neal Morse; _The Prince Of The Power Of The Air_, _Ready To Try_

Beholder; _Until Darkness Falls_


----------



## Hammersmith

Father And Son, Hard Headed Woman, Where Do The Children Play, Sad Lisa, Wild World, But I Might Die Tonight...well, pretty much the whole of Cat Stevens' _Tea For The Tillerman_ album.


----------



## Zale

Death - Crystal Mountain
Opeth - In The Mist She Was Standing


----------



## e.Blackstar

Be My Escape by Relient K
and
Caroline by Seventh Day Slumber


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Me, Myself, and I" -Beyonce Knowles

and one song from the band Killers, cant remember the name.


----------



## Hammersmith

I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) by Meatloaf


----------



## Durin's Bane

Snoop Dog- Lay Low


----------



## reem

_Suicidal Dream_ by Silver Chair (it's pretty old but amazing nevertheless)


----------



## Luthien Elenese

*they'd have to be....*

*Are You Gonna Be My Girl? by Jet*
*I'm Not OK by My Chemical Romance*
*Time Is Running Out by Muse*
*The Bitter End by Placebo*
*and Tribute by Tenacious D!*


----------



## Zale

Death's Crystal Mountain and Iron Maiden's Stranger In A Strange Land - absolutely immense tunes.


----------



## Hammersmith

Zale said:


> Stranger In A Strange Land - absolutely immense tunes.


Though could I be allowed to say that in my opinion, Spock's Beard's song of the same name beats Maiden's into the ground.


----------



## greypilgrim

"Sex Packets" Digital Underground


----------



## Turin

"Mud on the tires" by Brad Paisley .


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Let me think about that......

ANYTHING BY GREEN DAY !!!


----------



## greypilgrim

I like that "Bad Habit" tune by Offspring


----------



## Hammersmith

Octavarium or Sacrificed Sons, by Dream Theater


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Basket Case by Green Day..."Do you have the time, to listen to me wine..."


----------



## Ithrynluin

'Forever Lost' by The Magic Numbers


----------



## Maggot

Ghetto Gospel by 2Pac and Elton John


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Long and Lonely Road" by Hawk Nelson


----------



## Hobbit-queen

"King For A Day"....by (as always) Green Day.


----------



## reem

_Not an Addict_ - K's Choice


----------



## Jesse

Be My Escape--Relient K


----------



## Hammersmith

Symphony X - Of Sin And Shadows


----------



## Turin

The current most awesome song is "Crash da club" by Lil whyte and Juvenile. Also Kenny Chesney's whole album "When the sun goes down".


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Almost anything by Sonctus Real!  Very good Christian band!


----------



## greypilgrim

Today's favorite: "Gimme some more" -Busta Rhymes


----------



## e.Blackstar

Letterbomb by Green Day.

Fits my mood perfectly.


----------



## yhwh1st

Favorite song? Ugh! I could list about twenty! No joke! I'll only list a few, though.

_Magnificent Obsession_ by Steven Curtis Chapman (I have about ten favorites by him)

_I Can Only Imagine_ by Mercyme

_On My Cross_ by FFH


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ugh, I hate "I can only imagine". *shudders*  sorry meg


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I LOVE that song! S.C.C. is soooo gooood!  

Sad to say, I don't know what name to put with it, but a few really good songs from life at camp have been Never Underestimate my Jesus, As the Dear and something else that I can think of the music but not what it's really called...


----------



## yhwh1st

e.Blackstar said:


> Ugh, I hate "I can only imagine". *shudders*  sorry meg


 
No prob. I have my own hate list. If you can get your hands on _On My Cross_ by FFH, I highly recommend it. You don't hear christian songs like this very often and it is _amazing_. I think it's on their album _Have I Ever Told You?_ If you get the chance, at least look up the lyrics. 
~Meg


----------



## yhwh1st

AraCelebEarwen said:


> I LOVE that song! S.C.C. is soooo gooood!
> 
> Sad to say, I don't know what name to put with it, but a few really good songs from life at camp have been Never Underestimate my Jesus, As the Dear and something else that I can think of the music but not what it's really called...


 
SCC is one of my favorite artists. I have five of his cds and envy my brother who has four more that I want. 

What are the words to the song? Maybe I know it. My sister jokes that I know every song ever written . I only wish!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

ummm... let's see... "Every day I run this race, set my eyes upon His face, running for the King of Kings and the smile of Heaven..." I think they just called it 'the race song'...  

Another is... "Take me into the Holy of Holys..." in fact that might be what it's called!   Anyway. Yeah. there were some really good songs there! I just wish I would have asked what cd they had!   Maybe I should email them...


----------



## yhwh1st

Hmmm.... looks familiar but....maybe if I heard it. Oh well. It reminds me of a song called _Dare to Run._ I sing in my church choir and we sing that on occation. Ever heard of it?


----------



## Talierin

Five Minutes Strong - Staple

*shudders at the thought of CCM, greatly prefering the loud and obnoxious, but better, christian rock* hehehe.... sorry guys... can't stand SCC, or FFH, or MM, or...


----------



## Gúthwinë

What if his people prayed- by Casting Crowns

I can only imagine-Mercyme


----------



## Éomond

Suffocate Faster by xDeathstarx

or anything by The Postal Service


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Place in this world, Picture perfect and Pray for me! All by Michael W. Smith!!!  VERYVERYVERYGOOD!!!!


----------



## Gúthwinë

Spinning around by Jump5

Let the lion run free by 4him


----------



## e.Blackstar

Warrior93 said:


> Spinning around by Jump5



Oh. My. Gosh. 

Now THAT, my boy, is old school.


----------



## Elorendil

"Held" by Natalie Grant


----------



## Gúthwinë

> Oh. My. Gosh.
> 
> Now THAT, my boy, is old school.


 
Still think it's cool.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

'Left Behind' by Bryan Duncan & Shine! "... when it comes down, I made up my mind, I know that I will not be left behind..."  

'Will I' by Ian Van Dahl *Ya gotta love that beat!*

'Get Off My Back' by Bryan Adams *from Spirit, you know... the horse movie!*

(I'm listening to my iTunes as I write this   )


----------



## Led Zeppelin

I've got quite a few of those.

Led Zeppelin-Since I've Been Loving You
Ozzy Osbourne-Mr. Crowley
Stevie Ray Vaughan-Texas Flood
AC/DC-Thunderstruck
Led Zeppelin-Dazed and Confused


----------



## yhwh1st

Hmmm.... _God Be Merciful To Me_ by Jars of Clay

My actual favorite changes so often that I'm safer saying that I have 30 favorites. Which is true anyway.

Edit: Hey all you Jars of Clay fans out there! Check out their newest cd on www.jarsofclay.com It's awesome!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn

You're not allowed to laugh, guys.  

My favorite song is "King of New York" from the musical Newsies.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I so love you for that Miss Rosalee.


----------



## Elorendil

AraCelebEarwen said:


> 'Get Off My Back' by Bryan Adams *from Spirit, you know... the horse movie!*


 Ooh, I love that movie!!! I also like "Brothers Under the Sun"

My current fav is Held by Natalie Grant


----------



## Gúthwinë

Sieze the Day-Version of the Newsies!!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh, I like it.

"Last Words" by TFK. Good stuff.


----------



## Aisteru

Warrior93 said:


> Sieze the Day-Version of the Newsies!!!!


 




We sang that song in our mixed choir. definately a favorite of mine.


----------



## Aisteru

I'm suprised no one has said anyting like May It Be by Enya or any other songs created for LOTR. But other than that Im a Green Day guy..


----------



## Telëlambe

James Blunt's (who i think is Maglor) tears and rain is an amazing track, number 5 on the album


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Aisteru said:


> I'm suprised no one has said anyting like May It Be by Enya or any other songs created for LOTR.



*jumps up and down, hand raised as high as it can* OH!OH! I love Enya! Lots of good music! Have at least 4 or 5 cds of her's!!  And let's face it, the battle, running and all the other music from all the LOTR movies is really cool!!!  I love instrumental and that's some of the good stuff!   (and it's fun to pester siblings by singing along with Gollum's song  )


----------



## Daranavo

If you like instrumental music, may I suggest The soundtrack to _Last of the Mohicans. _The first 6 tracks are my favorite and also, there is a short Enya song on the last track. The #4 track called The Glade2 is excellent and also #6 Promentary. Both movie and sound track are personal favorites of mine.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Current Favorite song...hmm...

I'd have to say Last Words by TFK. Good stuff.

Though All I ask of You from the Phantom of the Opera soundtrack (the REAL one, from the 60s, not the recent one) IS GOOD STUFF. Especially the Phantom's reprise. Oooooh


----------



## yhwh1st

e.Blackstar said:


> Current Favorite song...hmm...
> 
> I'd have to say Last Words by TFK. Good stuff.
> 
> Though All I ask of You from the Phantom of the Opera soundtrack (the REAL one, from the 60s, not the recent one) IS GOOD STUFF. Especially the Phantom's reprise. Oooooh


 
Oooh! Yes Black! POTO is awesome! I _LOVE_ _All I Ask of You Reprise_ *shivers*. Though I must admit that I like the newer soundtrack a little better. *ducks before anyone throws anything at her* It's more the Phantom's voice than anything else. He has an amazing voice and I heard that he didn't know he could sing when he auditioned for the part. (Well, sing like that!) Looking at my sig and avvy you might be able to guess what I've been in the mood for lately.


----------



## Elorendil

My current favorite song is "L'abitudine" by Andrea Bocelli. I also really like his rendition of one of my favorite classical songs, "Aranjuez, con tu amor." Are there any other Bocelli fans, here?


----------



## Turin

I haven't been here in a while so here goes. "All these things that I've done" by The Killers, such a great song.


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Last Words" by Thousand Foot Krutch

Good stuff.

"Break the Silence" and "Step to Me" and "Quicken" are all good too...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Okay new favorite song for now. 'Wake me up when September Ends" by Green Day.

I'm not an especial Green Day fan, but that song is gorgeous. And it has a backstory going along with it for me.


----------



## Talierin

Galatic Pioneers - The Phenomenauts


----------



## Wolfshead

e.Blackstar said:


> Okay new favorite song for now. 'Wake me up when September Ends" by Green Day.


Garr... I liked that one at the time, but Virgin Radio have played it to death, so I really don't like it much anymore!

It's getting more and more difficult for me to pick out a current favourite song because I listen to such a diverse range of old and new music. But I'll judge it on what's in the charts just now - I'm liking Franz Ferdinand's new single, _Do You Want To_ and the new Bon Jovi single _Have A Nice Day_. Although I've just got the new Children of Bodom album too, which has some superb death metal on it. Best one being _Living Dead Beat_.


----------



## Fugitive1992

e.Blackstar said:


> Okay new favorite song for now. 'Wake me up when September Ends" by Green Day.
> 
> I'm not an especial Green Day fan, but that song is gorgeous. And it has a backstory going along with it for me.


 
ooooo!!!! i luv that song. i like green day! i like the sound of them anywayz


----------



## Fugitive1992

but my new fav. song is _Stars_ by Switchfoot and _Billy's got his Beer Goggles On _though i don't know who sings it


----------



## Wolfshead

Got a couple of favourite songs just now.

The JCB Song is very good, and is second favourite to achieve Christmas Number One. The song can be viewed and listened to at www.jcbsong.co.uk . I would recommend listening to it. It took a bit of time for me to get into it, but now I think it's excellent  Oh, and it's by a duo called Nizlopi.

I'm also liking the new Kaiser Chiefs song - The Modern Way. It's different to their previous singles, and has an excellent video.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Right now, my favourite is _Istanbul Not Constantinople_ by They Might be Giants. Incidentally, this is also the song currently stuck in my head.


----------



## Hammersmith

e.Blackstar said:


> Right now, my favourite is _Istanbul Not Constantinople_ by They Might be Giants. Incidentally, this is also the song currently stuck in my head.


I remember a quartet of rats singing that in an episode of _Muppets Tonight_. Who originally penned that tune?

Oh, and current favourite for yours truly would probably be something seasonal by TSO. I need to buy one of their albums, but I'm so lazy. And poor.


----------



## tom_bombadil

it has to be: There is A Light That Never Goes Out- The Smiths


----------



## spirit

Kanya West - Heard 'Em Say 


*Heard 'Em Say - Kanye West
Uh Yea uh yea uh yea... 
And i heard em say 
nuthins ever promised tomorrow today 

from the chi, like timb, its a hardaway 
till this is in the name of love like robert say 
before u ask me to go get a job today. 
can i at least get a raise 
on the minimum wage. 
and i know the government administer aid 
so i guess we just pray like the minister say. 
Allahu Akhbar be throwin some hot cause 
things we seen on the screen that's not ours 
well these niggas from the hood so the dreams not far 
where i'm from the dope boys is the rock stars 
but they can't cop cars without seeing cop cars 
I guess they want us all behind bars 

(I know it) 

And i heard em say 
nuthins ever promised tomorrow today 
but we'll find a way 
(nothing lasts forever but be honest babe 
hurts, but it might be the only way) 

They say people in your life for seasons 
And anything that happen is for a reason 
And niggas gun-clappin' and keep to squeezin' 
And gran' keep prayin' and keep believin' 
In Jesus, and one day that she'll see him 
Till then in walk his footsteps and try to be him, 
The devil is alive, I feel him breathin' 
Claimin' money is the key, so keep on dreamin' 
And put them lottery tickets just to tease us 
My Aunt Pam can't put them cigarettes down, 
So now my lil' cousin smokin' them cigarettes now 
His job try to claim that he too niggerish now 
Is it cuz his skin blacker than licorice now? 
I can't figure it out, sick of it now, 

And i heard em say 
nuthins ever promised tomorrow today 
but we'll find a way 
(nothing lasts forever but be honest babe 
hurts, but it might be the only way 

With every worthless word we get more far away 
And nothin's ever promised tomorrow, today 
And nothin lasts forever, but be honest, babe 
Hurts, but it may be the only way 
*


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm currently really enjoying Civil War by Guns N Roses, despite it being nearly as old as me...

For more modern stuff, Cash Machine by Hard-Fi is a cracking song.


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Civil War", eh Craig? I was listening to that just the other day.  

Current favourite: "Hiding from the Sun" by Default. (One of the few songs in the world that makes me want to dance around my bedroom. )


----------



## Hammersmith

Temple Of The Living God by Neal Morse and pretty much anything from Cat Stevens' Tea For The Tillerman album.


----------



## Wolfshead

e.Blackstar said:


> "Civil War", eh Craig? I was listening to that just the other day.


It's a classic song. I'm quite a big GNR's fan - Appetite for Destruction is probably my favourite ever album 

I also forgot to mention Modern Way by Kaiser Chiefs. The whole album (called Employment) is brilliant, and that song has an excellent video.

PS, I'm running out of superlatives


----------



## Fugitive1992

current favorit song right now is Collide by Skillet


----------



## Hammersmith

The Boy Who Wanted To Be A Real Puppet, White Pearl Black Oceans, Sham-and-a-lie, My Selene, World In My Eyes, Two Minds One Soul....

Basically, the entire of Sonata Arctica's latest album. It's astonishingly good.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Pathetically enough, "Kryptonite" by 3 doors down. 'tis running through my head, and it reminds me of my friend.


----------



## Turin

I guess my favorite song right now is "Blueberry Yum Yum" by Ludacris. Its competing for the favorite position with "The taste of ink" by the Used.


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm quite enjoying a British prog metal band called Threshold just now, and my favourite song would probably be The Ravages of Time. I would advise metal fans to check them out


----------



## Hammersmith

Wolfshead said:


> I'm quite enjoying a British prog metal band called Threshold just now, and my favourite song would probably be The Ravages of Time. I would advise metal fans to check them out


I went through my own Threshold stage early last year, and I still love them. If you haven't heard their album Subsurface, it's excellent. Worlds apart from their other stuff, which is still great.


----------



## Wolfshead

Hammersmith said:


> I went through my own Threshold stage early last year, and I still love them. If you haven't heard their album Subsurface, it's excellent. Worlds apart from their other stuff, which is still great.


I randomly found some samples of theirs that I downloaded ages ago and really enjoyed them. I looked up www.metal-observer.com and that seemed to recommend the album Hypothetical, so that's what I went for


----------



## e.Blackstar

Not necessarily my _favourite_, but I'm a definite fan of Dropkick Murphy's _Green Fields of France_. I haven't heard any other material by them, but the chorus of GFoF make me shiver.  

_did they beat the drums slowly
did the play the fife lowly
did they sound the death march as they lowered you down
did the band play the last post and chorus
did the pipes play the flowers of the forest_


----------



## Wraithguard

*Uses his sleeping powers to revive the thread*

_Lonely Day_ by System of a Down
_I Write Sins not Tragedies_ by Panic! At the Disco
_Ten Thousand Fists_ by Disturbed


----------



## Wraithguard

I know I'm poking a dead baboon with this but...

_London Beckoned Songs About Money Written by Machines _By Panic! At the Disco
and
_Saying Sorry_ by Hawthorne Heights

Leave me alone!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*jabs Rai in the ribs* Don't worry, We'll never leave you alone. 

Unwritten by Natasha Bedingfield

Heard it once and had to hear it again! Now have it on iTunes! WOOOOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## Wraithguard

Someone get a medical dictionary and look up "rib in lung"... time may be of the essence!

Let's tack _Thank You for the Venom_ by My Chemical Romance on there as well. The band is a bit too popular for me but I'll live.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Audioslave's "I am the highway"


----------



## Talierin

Vendetta! - Roper

You're so emo, Wraith


----------



## Wolfshead

Dropkick Murphys - Green Fields Of France

Irish Folk Punk! Woo!


----------



## Wraithguard

Talierin said:


> You're so emo, Wraith


 
No I'm not! *runs off and cries*

Let's not forget Hawthorne Heights's _Niki FM_.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*hands little Rai-Rai a tissue* Awww, it's alright. Don't let the mean members pick on you. 


*runs for her life*


 

I can't remember who it's by, but 'Headlock' is on my top five of the week.


----------



## Wraithguard

**Throws rocks at Ara**

I'm starting to see a pattern in my favorite songs.  

_Wings of a Butterfly_ by Him


----------



## Halasían

Right this moment...

*Bob Seger* - _Her Strut_
Words and Music by Bob Seger

She's totally committed 
To major independence 
But she's a lady through and through 
She gives them quite a battle 
All that they can handle 
She'll bruise some 
She'll hurt some too 
But oh they love to watch her strut 
Oh they do respect her but 
They love to watch her strut 

Sometimes they'll want to leave her 
Just give up and leave her 
But they would never play that scene 
In spite of all her talking 
Once she starts in walking 
The lady will be all they ever dreamed 
Oh they'll love to watch her strut 
Oh they'll kill to make the cut 
They love to watch her strut 

Yeah love to watch her strut 
Watch her strut


----------



## e.Blackstar

Am very much liking Nightwish's cover of _Over the Hills and Far Away_.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: *Throws rocks at Ara**



Wraithguard said:


> I'm starting to see a pattern in my favorite songs.
> 
> _Wings of a Butterfly_ by Him



I love that song!


----------



## Wolfshead

e.Blackstar said:


> Am very much liking Nightwish's cover of _Over the Hills and Far Away_.


That is indeed a rather excellent song. It's not as good as _Nemo_, however. The whole Once album is superb.


----------



## Wraithguard

e.Blackstar said:


> I love that song!


'Dark Light' is probably their best album, but they are no where even close to Hawthorne Heights 'If Only You Were Lonely'.

If you ever want to rant about this kind of thing you know where to find me!


----------



## Turin

Hmm, well my favorite song right now would have to be "Here's To You" by O.A.R. I can't get enough of that band.


----------



## Rhiannon

'Apparition No. 12' and 'Avalanche' by Thea Gilmore are getting replayed a lot these days; so's anything by Over the Rhine, which I discovered recently ('Lucy' right this second), and the entire Rent soundtrack, but especially 'One Song Glory' and 'Light My Candle'.


----------



## Lorien

Hmm, right now its 'In The Fire' off the Roadrunner United: All-Star Sessions album, 'The Twilight Is My Robe'- Opeth and surprisingly 'Phat Beach(Uniting Nations Remix)'- Naughty Boy( I know its really weird to be listening to house AND metal but thats just the way it is for me these days......

oooh and 'I hope, i think, i know'- Oasis


----------



## Majimaune

A great song at the moment is the Chilliepeppers new one something or other (not quite sure) Calaforna.
It soooo good. Not quite in the Chillies normal style but still good.


----------



## Lorien

'Dani California' is the full name of that song...
Ok here's some more, 'Forty-six & Two'- Tool and 'Another Kind of Green'- John Mayer Trio...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Majimaune said:


> A great song at the moment is the Chilliepeppers new one something or other (not quite sure) Calaforna.
> It soooo good. Not quite in the Chillies normal style but still good.



You mean "Californication"?


----------



## Ithrynluin

e.Blackstar said:


> You mean "Californication"?



And it ain't new either!


----------



## Lorien

No,no I'm sure its not 'Californication' we're talking about....(is it? I mean thats *old*) 

I think (and I'm pretty updated on music, so I should be right about this, can some RHCP hardcore fan possibly confirm this?), that the RHCP song we're talking about is 'Dani California', its off their latest album (which I think is scheduled for release very soon). It is pretty confusing though when they keep having songs with titles that have something to do with California.


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm not a huge Chillie's fan or anything, but I can confirm the song is called Dani California and it's off the new album. And it's brilliant


----------



## e.Blackstar

Okay okay, I yield.


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah its 'Dani Calaforna.' Does anyone like Jack Johnson (love him) and a song on "In between Dreams" called 'Banana Pancakes' Thats also a good song.


----------



## Daranavo

Theory of a Dead man: Santamonica.
Nine Inch Nails: Everydays the same
Beck: Heaven-Hammer
Neverending White Lights: The Grace


----------



## Wolfshead

Majimaune said:


> Yeah its 'Dani Calaforna.' Does anyone like Jack Johnson (love him) and a song on "In between Dreams" called 'Banana Pancakes' Thats also a good song.


In Between Dreams is a very good album, but Banana Pancakes is just a bit weird...


----------



## Majimaune

Wolfshead said:


> In Between Dreams is a very good album, but Banana Pancakes is just a bit weird...


It good and I like it anyway. Another song I like on it is 'Belle.' Its basicly all instrumental. (Wish I could play it on guitar)


----------



## Hammersmith

She Walks In Beauty, The Black Peppercorns

Pretty darn fantastic. Hullo, everybody!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Gone by TobyMac 

*waves at Smitty*


----------



## e.Blackstar

The first four tracks on the Killers' CD 'Hot Fuss'.


----------



## Lorien

The Black Crowes- Soul Singing and Digitalism -Zdarlight


----------



## Wraithguard

Aiden, _Die Romantic
_-and-
Panic! At the Disco, _Camisado_

I'm also likin the Fall Out Boy music video, _A Little Less Sixteen Candles, a Little More "Touch Me". _Not a dang thing matches in that!


----------



## Talierin

Oh god that was the worst music video I've ever seen...


----------



## Lorien

Tool's new album, 10,000 days. I think its only fair to list the whole album 'cos it seems pretty conceptual and its just outright the most inspiring piece of music I've heard in a looooong time.


----------



## Aisteru

Right now I'm obsessed with the song "Give It All" by Rise Against. I suggest listening to it.


----------



## Muffinly

I would say that my current favorite song is _I Grieve_ by Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Talierin

I've had a thing for Hot Hot Heat - in particular Talk To Me, Dance With Me, and Bandages and No Not Now


----------



## e.Blackstar

Metallica's cover of Thin Lizzy's "Whiskey in the Jar-o". Yum, I just can't resist it.

Though Nightwish's "Over the Hills and Far Away" is still a very close second.


----------



## Majimaune

All of Stadium Arcadium by the Red Hot Chilie Peppers is pretty all I'm listening to at the minute but Rise Agaisnt is pretty cool.


----------



## Varokhâr

Ever since coming back to this board, I've felt moved to listen to Enya, having always associated her music with Tolkien's world. I've been listening to _A Day Without Rain_; "Tempus Vernum" was always my favorite from that album.


----------



## Varokhâr

And now I shall update that to Tristania's _World of Glass_. No fave song still from that one, as it's quite hard to pick


----------



## Ghorim

I've definitely had the Left Banke's "Walk Away Renee" lodged inside my cranium for the entirety of today. It's a great relic of 60s orchestral pop, or 'baroque 'n' roll' as it was termed in some circles. Very simple and elegant, with a wonderful flute (I believe) solo for a bridge. You might hear it on oldies radio from time to time.


----------



## Varokhâr

Now, I'm listening to another album that reminds me of my early Tolkien days, Dimmu Borgir's _For all Tid_ - my favorite song is probably "Over Bleknede Blåner Cil Dommedag". Probably


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*half hearted bump*

1001 Arabian Nights by Chipz =^.^=


----------



## Turin

Of course I have more than 1 current favorite song... "Rum Is For Drinking, Not Burning" by Senses Fail and "Chunk Up The Deuce" by Paul Wall and Lil Keke.


----------



## Ermundo

My current favorite is In the end By Linkin Park.


I also like Passion and Sanctuary by Utada Hikari


----------



## Noldor_returned

Simple and Clean by Utada Hikari is really good. It's also the theme music for Kingdom Hearts.

Anyway, my favourite song...gotta be "My Happiness" by Powderfinger. It is my favourite Powderfinger song, and I will sing it whenever I hear it. "Twist" by Korn comes close though.


----------



## Talierin

Showbread's new album Age of Reptiles - it's so good it slays me


----------



## Arlina

I currently have two favorite songs...._Call Me When You're Sober_ by Evanescence, their newests, and _Set me Free_ by Casting Crowns!

I too like _Simple and Clean_ by Utada Hikari, it's a great song, and so is _Every Heart_ by BoA (It's one of the ending songs for the anime Inuyasha)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hey look, it's an Arlina!  

Blue Oyster Cult: "Don't fear the Reaper" Oh yeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Ermundo

Hmm, and I thought I would be the only one who likes the Kingdom Hearts Theme songs. Either way, I became aquainted with Simple and Clean when I saw the trailer for Kingdom Hearts. Santuary, saw the trailer for KH2. 


When your a flash artist, you got to be up to date with the popularist songs. That's how I got to know Linkin Park, and I became hooked with his albums.

I don't know what's happening to my Brain when this happenes, but whenever I'm in the shower, I have to sing my favorite songs. Strange and Bizarre, similar to...


THE TWILIGHT ZONE!!!!
MWA HA HA HAH HA
Ha Ha Ha Ha Haaaaaaaaaa



I'm Crazy! with a capital C



Arlina said:


> I currently have two favorite songs...._Call Me When You're Sober_ by Evanescence, their newests,




Ever heard of Bring me to life?

I think that's how it's said.

Either way, I believe it is by Evanscence to.


----------



## Arlina

e.Blackstar said:


> Hey look, it's an Arlina!



Hey look, it's a blackstar! ::waves:: Long time no see! haha! XD




morgoththe1 said:


> Ever heard of Bring me to life?
> 
> I think that's how it's said.
> 
> Either way, I believe it is by Evanscence to.




Yes, and yes. It's off of their cd called Fallen! I'm a huge Evanescence fan...my favorite song off of that cd would be either _My Immortal_, which is really fun to play on a keyboard, or _Whisper_!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Even though I tend to abhor instrumental music, I'm currently loving Apocalyptica's first CD "Plays Metallica by Four Cellos".


----------



## Durin's Bane

And one from me:
DJ Shadow feat. Mos Def- Six Days The Remix


----------



## Noldor_returned

Sorry...new fave song is Bounce by SOAD. Love the strangeness.


----------



## Ermundo

Lol, everyone's gotta love Prototype by some dude who I can't remember. Anyway, love it's fast pace.




I also kinda like Gravity of Love.


----------



## Wraithguard

I've developed quite a list over the period of my recent depression.

_Summer Shudder_ by AFI
_Welcome to the Black Parade! _by My Chemical Romance
_Camisado_ by Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Noldor_returned

Believe it or not I haven't heard any Panic at the Disco songs. I want to, yet strangely enough haven't heard a single one. And at the moment I have been listening to Ka-boom Ka-boom by Marylin Manson. It's a good song. That and TV Radio by Mudvayne and Infra-Red by Placebo.


----------



## Sammyboy

I'm quite into Snow Patrol at the moment, and been listening to Kerrang! Radio a lot, been getting into more rock and metal lately (though not into the 'heavier' type like Nine Inch Nails, System of a Down etc. though!). Though I do have a very varied taste in music, also like the likes of Enya, Eva Cassidy (Had 'Songbird' played at our recent wedding), to some dance/trance/chillout music, even some classical - I have the soundtrack to the 3 LoTR films, and have been known to occasionally listen to Classic FM!  

An all-time favourite is 'Stairway to heaven' by Led Zep, which in some ways I relate to JRRT, perhaps because of the nature of some of the lyrics of the track.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Talierin said:


> ...list your current favorite song, you know, the song that you listen to every day just cause it touches something inside you.



Mine has always been and always will be, _Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor On The Bedpost Overnight_, done by Nasty Norman and his Nine Naughty Nosepickers. 

Barley


----------



## Illuin

*Music*

 
I’m thinking a music thread. Tolkien himself was so interested in music; it meant so much to him. I haven’t seen a music thread here. My idea has to do with songs or pieces of music that happen to be special to people at the moment. Everybody has their “genre” of music they prefer; but musical ideology is not the game here. I’m just curious about individual songs that have an impact on fellow members “at the moment”. This can be ongoing; what piece of music moves you right now is the question. That’s far more interesting I think. They can be from whatever century you desire. Mine happens to change every week. Let's keep track .


----------



## Durin's Bane

*Re: Music*

Personal favourite this week:
Ozzy Osbourne- I don't wanna stop
Mostly because parents are once again tryin' to influence my decisions...
"Don't try to change my mind, you know I'm one of a kind"


----------



## Persephone

*Re: Music*

What Hurts the Most, by Rascall Flatts. Reason is the sound of the song itself. I love that organic, full-bodied instrument sound in a song.

Also, one of the songs that I wrote, the title is Dying.


----------



## chrysophalax

*Re: Music*

Wow, interesting topic. I'd have to say almost anything by the Waverley Consort. It's very rare that anything pop music-wise from 1900 on leaves an impression on me.


----------



## Kementari

*Re: Music*

"Cortez the Killer" by Neil Young (makes me think of travel and adventure)
and "Better then me" by Hinder (my pain in the arse bf )


----------



## YayGollum

I found this old thread, which seems to have the same idea. Anyways, I don't know if I gave this answer in here before, but I always make this explanation when someone asks me about music ---> I like all kinds of music, except for country. It just takes me a bit of time to work myself into a mood to enjoy some types, but country is horrible. I have no loyalties. I never remember the name of an artist, band, song, or whatever else. I pay no attention to whatever message any singers have to wail at me. Words are just distracting me from my purpose for listening, which is the pretty music. Every now as well as then, I'll sing numbers, since I don't know any lyrics. I have a good ear for music, and will be able to tell you exactly where I heard it last, but won't be able to give you any helpful information, unless it was in a movie that I saw or something.  Currently, I am humming something from Nausicaa Of The Valley Of The Wind and wishing that I owned a D. V. D. playing machine of some sort, and knew where to buy that movie. Argh.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Just heard this dubstep mix. Which reminded me there's a big party this weekend.
Anyone else listening to this kind of music?


----------



## Illuin

> _by YayGollum_
> _I found this old thread, which seems to have the same idea. Anyways, I don't know if I gave this answer in here before, but I always make this explanation when someone asks me about music ---> I like all kinds of music, except for country. It just takes me a bit of time to work myself into a mood to enjoy some types, but country is horrible._


 
That is funny; you are truly one of a kind Yay. I like bluegrass and some older country, but the new slurpy sweet sap fest country is indeed horrible . Older country stuff like the Grateful Dead and Allman Brothers are among my all time favorites though. Last week my favorite was a little Django Reinhardt jazz piece called “Django’s Tiger". As far as right now (I mean right now…as in “today”), I heard a little diddy called “Overkill” by an old band “Men At Work” that reminded me of how good music was back then, and how much I took the music of my youth for granted. Great melodic little tune! Little did I know we would enter the dark ages once again.


----------



## Mike

"Journey of the Sorceror" by the Eagles.



"Hey Marvin, the stars are coming out."[...]
"I have seen it. It's rubbish."


----------



## Majimaune

Illuin said:


> That is funny; you are truly one of a kind Yay. I like bluegrass and some older country, but the new slurpy sweet sap fest country is indeed horrible . Older country stuff like the Grateful Dead and Allman Brothers are among my all time favorites though. Last week my favorite was a little Django Reinhardt jazz piece called “Django’s Tiger". As far as right now (I mean right now…as in “today”), I heard a little diddy called “Overkill” by an old band “Men At Work” that reminded me of how good music was back then, and how much I took the music of my youth for granted. Great melodic little tune! Little did I know we would enter the dark ages once again.


Overkill has also been done by a guy called Colin Hay. Its not too bad for a cover.

Anything by Josh Pyke atm. He is just awesome.


----------



## Illuin

> by Majimaune
> _Overkill has also been done by a guy called Colin Hay_


 




Ha ha! LOL! Colin Hay was himself the lead singer/songwriter for the band _Men At Work_! (you younglings ). That's the same guy. He did some acoustic renditions of his old band’s songs. He actually wrote all of the music (all instruments) and lyrics for Men At Work, but he only (at the time) knew how to sing, and played no instrument (he wrote these tunes in his head). Colin Hay was a huge inspiration for _Dave Matthews_ (notice the vocal similarities); and _Sting_ was very motivated by that band. Just another decent band among many decent bands in that time. Now, there is nothing but junk. I blame technology (considering I wasted 30 years of my life mastering a musical instrument). Hey, and why not; why waste time learning how to play an instrument, when you can just push a button?


----------



## Noldor_returned

Probably Dig, Anna Molly or Wish You Were Here by Incubus...or maybe Monkey Wrench by Foo Fighters. Or, _Hot Steamy Sundays _which is a song a friend of mine wrote and played and I mixed/produced...started as a joke, became half-decent...except for the quality because hey, we were using basic equipment and I'm still n00b.


----------



## Firawyn

Humm, this week...

Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw

OR

Because of You - Kelly Clarkson

OR

Bad Reputation - Joan Jett



I never get tired of Joan Jett.


----------



## Majimaune

Right now it is almost anything other than Jesus Christ Superstar songs. I am almost at the point of wanting to burn my script. Just one week to go of it though which is awesome. Really want to kill it.

_Black Sheets_ by Birds Of Tokyo. Good Aussie stuff. Triple J stuff to be correct. Not played on mainstream radio which is good cause then it is easier to see them live which I really want to do when I have money again.


----------



## Aisteru

I recently came across a band by the name of "The Books" and I am completely entrapped by their music. So, my favorite song right now is anything by them.


----------



## Illuin

I'm into this song "today". I grew up with Vinyl and 45’s. And I also enjoy great songwriting. That’s not what we get these days. What a nice tune though. Great vocal harmonies (cool guitar lick as well) .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld3jT63mHoU

Enjoy .


----------



## Persephone

Majimaune said:


> Right now it is almost anything other than Jesus Christ Superstar songs. I am almost at the point of wanting to burn my script. Just one week to go of it though which is awesome. Really want to kill it.
> 
> _Black Sheets_ by Birds Of Tokyo. Good Aussie stuff. Triple J stuff to be correct. Not played on mainstream radio which is good cause then it is easier to see them live which I really want to do when I have money again.




lol!!! Speaking of Aussie stuff, I fell in love Chesney Hawkes and have been suggesting someone to make a remake of THE ONE AND ONLY.


----------



## spirit

Underdog - Kasabian, has been my top favourite for the past year or so.

There's another one by them, the name eludes me right now, but it's the theme tune for "Russel Howard's Good News" show. :*up


----------



## Daeorod

My top 5 favorite songs:

1:Slide by The Goo Goo Dolls
2:Boys With Girlfriends by Meiko
3aradise by Coldplay
4:Face Down by RJA
5:Everywhere by Michelle Branch

I just cant get enough of these songs!


Oh yeah, one more:Felt Good On My Lips by Tim McGraw


----------



## Confusticated

Doc Watson - St James Hospital 

A cowboy ballad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKJXpo6unCw


Witchfinder General - Burning a Sinner

One of the few _New Wave of British Heavy Metal_ bands to play doom metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxliU58k87Q&


----------



## Prince of Cats

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLV5F_PklKg


----------



## Confusticated

Doc and Merle Watson - Georgie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxyXXM0dW5


Shady Grove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-kaG1NuLZM


----------



## celinaa

I really like Brad Paisley's "Letter to me". It was never a single in Oz (bummer) but I heard it was big in the US. I really like the way there is a subliminal message to all the young folks to just take it easy, don't be too eager - it'll all be ok, just hang in there. At least that's the way I read it. Regards.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Night Raid, saluting to Daniel Han. XD


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We have an ongoing Music thread, if you'd like to post your favorites:









🎶 The Official TTF Music Thread! 🎶







www.thetolkienforum.com


----------

